# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2021



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2021 às 12:40)

ainda nevoeiro aqui que se agarrou em cima


----------



## Batalha64 (1 Mar 2021 às 13:01)

O sol começou a abrir agora.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Mar 2021 às 13:20)

Boa tarde!

Um belo fim de semana de sol, temperaturas bem amenas e vento fraco a moderado de E. Noites frescas, mas durante o dia a máxima rondou os 18ºC/19ºC! 
Fevereiro acaba bem chuvoso por aqui, com um acumulado total de *148,6 mm!!  * Veremos como será este Março... 

O dia começou fresco e com algum nevoeiro alto, mas já abriu há algum tempo! *9,7ºC *de mínima.
Vento fraco/nulo de S.
Muita humidade e *17,0ºC *actuais


----------



## A ver se chove (1 Mar 2021 às 13:50)

david 6 disse:


> ainda nevoeiro aqui que se agarrou em cima


De manhã pelas 8h ainda formava gotas no vidro do carro a circular


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2021 às 13:57)

Boa tarde! Já temos alguma nebulosidade de evolução principalmente a norte. A ver se cai um ou outro aguaceiro por aqui.


----------



## srr (1 Mar 2021 às 14:13)

Uns pingos, por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2021 às 15:36)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje tem sido um dia algo diferente dos anteriores. A manhã foi enevoada e ainda pingou por aqui, acumulando 0,3 mm (os primeiros grãos desta primavera). Entretanto o céu limpou, mas neste momento já se observam cúmulos no Interior - ainda assim, e tendo em conta o historial da zona, não acredito que vá ter alguma coisa por aqui... 

Sigo com uma temperatura mais baixa que a do dia anterior e uma sensação térmica mais baixa também devido ao vento, de 16,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2021 às 15:45)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *10,1ºC* às *7h15*.
Muito húmido durante a madrugada e a manhã, nevoeiro no Tejo.
HR *85%* durou das *7h25 às 11h25*.

*16,2ºC* às *14h25* é a máxima provisória.

Cumulus mediocris e congestus de fraco desenvolvimento e sem bases planas , muita neblina.

Nas últimas horas tem sido este o aspecto, que parece promissor mas resulta em nada.
Só para o interior do quadrante SE, já fora da RLC, houve algumas células isoladas com ecos de precipitação.





Às 13h34, WNW:









13h58, SW





14h46, WNW





15h09, WNW





O vento tem-se mantido sempre fraco ou em calma, notavelmente calmo entre as 4h e as 10h. Nem as rajadas superam os 15 Km/h.
Quando se faz notar mais, é de W ou WNW.

Índice UV em 4 sempre que abre o sol.

Na análise de superfície, aparece a linha de instabilidade da região Norte a estender-se até aqui à Região Litoral Centro, área de Lisboa/Setúbal, mas... nada se viu por enquanto.








Ontem, último dia de Fevereiro, o registo diário do IPMA tem várias falhas, mas pode dizer-se que não há grandes surpresas:

Mínimas mais baixas e máximas menos altas, tudo entre os 2,1ºC de Alvega e os 21,7ºC de Lousã:


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2021 às 18:37)

Boa Tarde 

Março arrancou fazendo jus ao seu ditado: Março marçagão, de manhã inverno, de tarde verão  
A manhã apresentou-se encoberta e com nevoeiro/neblina, abrindo só já por volta do meio-dia. A tarde foi soalheira e bastante agradável, com muita nebulosidade convectiva. 
O vento soprou muito fraco de N, especialmente a partir da tarde. 

Mínima: *9,4ºC *
Máxima: *18,5ºC *

T. Atual: *15,0ºC*
HR: 69% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2021 às 19:06)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 

Poente a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2021 às 19:51)

Este 1º dia de Março, começou logo com nevoeiro, mas que se dissipou por volta das 9:30, mas deu lugar ao céu muito nublado, e o sol só apareceu já depois da hora de  almoço.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2021 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

O primeiro dia de março foi muito soalheiro e de temperaturas amenas aqui pelas lezírias. A máxima foi de 18,7 ºC e a mínima de 11,6 ºC; um dia de primavera. Neste momento uns ainda muito agradáveis 14,1 ºC e 98% de HR.

Pequena caminhada ao final da tarde, para encontrar o que já tinha vislumbrado ontem já a noite caía e sem possibilidade de registo: o Almansor e o Sorraia a transbordar, algo que há muito não via por aqui. Não era muito, mas já o suficiente para alagar os terrenos mais baixos ao longo das margens.

Almansor










Sorraia





Luz quente e bonita pelos arrozais. Se não fossem os mosquitos... tinha sido perfeito... 




















E hoje lá fotografei o lírio silvestre que por lá tinha visto aqui há uns dias:










Imensos, a brotar da lama compactada, que pelos vistos é mesmo algo que apreciam bastante 
São _Moraea sisyrinchium_, em bom português lírio-roxo-pequeno, pé-de-burrico, pé-de-burro, maios-pequenos, etc


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2021 às 00:11)

João Pedro disse:


> O primeiro dia de março foi muito soalheiro e de temperaturas amenas aqui pelas lezírias. A máxima foi de 18,7 ºC e a mínima de 11,6 ºC; um dia de primavera. Neste momento uns ainda muito agradáveis 14,1 ºC e 98% de HR.
> 
> Pequena caminhada ao final da tarde, para encontrar o que já tinha vislumbrado ontem já a noite caía e sem possibilidade de registo: o Almansor e o Sorraia a transbordar, algo que há muito não via por aqui. Não era muito, mas já o suficiente para alagar os terrenos mais baixos ao longo das margens.



 fabulosas imagens!

Nem me fales dos mosquitos, tirar uma foto nos campos com uma nuvem deles à volta tem sido uma tarefa difícil!
Se isto é assim no Inverno vai ser bonito no Verão, vai...
---
A mínima de hoje foi atngida... agora há poucos minutos atrás, *9,6ºC* às *23h45*.
O vento é fraco de Oeste mas suficiente para aumentar a sensação de frio, potenciada pela* HR 81%*.
A tarde já não foi tão agradável como nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2021 às 12:21)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com mais uma dia agradável de sol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2021 às 22:16)

Boa noite,
Bem, dá para entender como o tempo está vendo o movimento no fórum: seco, ameno, com pouca nebulosidade e com pouca coisa a relatar. Hoje nem sequer houve nevoeiro e as nuvens de evolução durante o dia estiveram todas incrivelmente longe, lá bem para o Interior, e só foram visíveis em certos pontos específicos com menos obstáculos visuais. Enfim... pelo menos a coisa deverá ficar interessante na quinta e na sexta!  

Dados de hoje: 

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 18,4°C
Mín: 9,2°C

Agora estão 10,9°C e céu limpo. Amanhã por aqui a temperatura deverá ultrapassar os 20°C ou então deverá ficar muito próxima disso...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2021 às 22:28)

StormRic disse:


> fabulosas imagens!
> 
> Nem me fales dos mosquitos, tirar uma foto nos campos com uma nuvem deles à volta tem sido uma tarefa difícil!
> Se isto é assim no Inverno vai ser bonito no Verão, vai...
> ...


Obrigado Ricardo 
Dia quente por Samora hoje, com a máxima mais uma vez a ultrapassar os 20ºC (20,7 ºC) e muito sol. A mínima foi de 11,1 ºC.
Amanhã de regresso ao Litoral Norte


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 01:26)

Boa noite

Situação a tornar-se interessante (e imprecisa) para os próximos dias:



Entretanto, *ontem dia 1* de Março, foram estes os registos diários do IPMA na RLC:

Temperaturas com extremos menos acentuados:









Humidade relativa com grandes diferenças entre a noite e o dia:








Precipitação fraca e dispersa, acumulados nulos na maior parte da região:





Vento fraco, as rajadas máximas nem passaram dos 25 Km/h:





*Hoje dia 2*, aqui em Santa Iria:
Mínima de *8,9ºC* pouco antes das *4h* e máxima de *16,8ºC* pelas *14h20*.
Vento em calma a maior parte da noite e madrugada, apenas dois períodos de fraco < 10 Km/h. Tornou-se fraco variável até 15 Km/h e rajadas até 21 Km/h a partir das 9h.
Deambulou pelo quadrante Sueste até às 14h30 e depois virou para o quadrante Noroeste, com algumas calmas antes da viragem.

Estratocumulus com abertas grandes até às 14h30 e depois ficou mais coberto o céu, até 7/8, durante a tarde (um pouco ao contrário da previsão oficial).


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 04:09)

Pouco depois da meia-noite, a temperatura parou de descer, estabilizou em *10,3ºC* e depois subiu para 11,7ºC à volta das 3h; desceu para 10,9ºC há pouco.

Este sobressalto deve ter relação com a viragem do vento do quadrante Noroeste para o quadrante oposto, sempre fraco < 10 Km/h e com algumas calmas.
Sinal de aproximação da depressão complexa a Oeste:





Notam-se ventos cruzados, de Sul/SE nos níveis baixos e de WNW nos níveis altos:

Mas durante a tarde, e com vento à superfície de NW, o movimento das nuvens baixas era de SW para NE, registado no time-lapse entre as 17h00 e as 18h00, acelerado 100x pois o movimento era lento.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2021 às 09:30)

Boas,

Manhã segue já bem amena, 14 graus.
Entretanto vamos ter novamente bons acumulados.
Isto tem sido um fartote...


----------



## Tufao André (3 Mar 2021 às 12:31)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia bonito e primaveril, à semelhança dos ultimos dias  Mas hoje o céu está esbranquiçado, sinal de muitas poeiras africanas no ar!!

A esta hora já estão *17,9ºC* e o vento é fraco de E/SE. É provável que chegue aos 20ºC... 
A noite foi fresca e muito húmida, a temperatura desceu até aos *9,3ºC!
*
Amanhã cenário completamente diferente, com chuva forte e mais persistente com possibilidade de trovoada! Veremos o que calha... 
O IPMA já lançou aviso amarelo para o periodo da tarde e noite. A app que costumo usar prevê um acumulado razoável para amanhã, a rondar os 20 a 30 mm!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2021 às 13:24)

Bom dia,
Como já tinha dito ontem, hoje a temperatura já ultrapassou os 20ºC, estando agora nos 20,0ºC certinhos. Hoje tem havido algum vento suão, já que se notam as poeiras africanas em suspensão (o céu está bastante esbranquiçado). De manhã houve também alguma nebulosidade elevada, embora tenha desaparecido ao longo do dia. 

Entretanto o IPMA já lançou aviso amarelo de chuva e trovoada para amanhã, mas estranha-me o facto de ainda não terem lançado o aviso para distritos mais a sul. Enfim! Ao nível da precipitação, estou à espera de algo entre 15 a 20 mm, mas logo veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 13:45)

Boa tarde

Carga considerável de poeiras vai interferir com a possibilidade de precipitação nas próximas 24 horas:


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 15:49)

*19,7ºC* é a máxima provisória atingida há minutos.
A mínima foi *10,2ºC* às 4h05.

Vento do quadrante *Leste* esteve moderado até 21 Km/h durante a manhã, rajadas até 32 Km/h.
Agora fraco à volta de 10 Km/h e rodou para o quadrante *Sul *a partir das 13h30 aproximadamente.

*HR 73% *cerca das 8h, 72% ainda pouco antes do meio-dia, mas com a viragem do vento para Sul e a subida da temperatura a humidade relativa caíu para *54%*.

Pressão a descer, 2,5 hPa em cerca de 5 horas.

Bem visível a poeira nesta imagem do Terra cerca das 11h49, (resolução 250 m)






Interessante esta ligação: https://www.ventusky.com/?p=38.7;-9.1;5&l=rain-1h


----------



## RStorm (3 Mar 2021 às 19:43)

Boa noite

Ontem e hoje foram dias soalheiros e bastante agradáveis, com alguma nebulosidade e poeiras. Típico "sol de trovoada", mas completamente inofensivo 
O orvalho e a neblina têm marcado presença nos inícios de manhã. Durante a tarde de hoje, alcancei a nova máxima anual, *21,9ºC*.
O vento soprou fraco e predominou do quadrante leste, rodando para SW a partir da tarde de hoje.  

Amanhã haverá uma mudança drástica e o dia promete ser animado  Vamos ver o que nos reserva 

Ontem: *8,6ºC / 18,0ºC *
Hoje: *8,4ºC / 21,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2021 às 22:12)

Boa noite,
Mais uma vez, um dia que não foi nada de especial, tirando talvez a enormíssima quantidade de poeiras do deserto no céu, trazidas pelo vento suão. 

Ao contrário doutros sítios, por aqui a máxima anual não foi ultrapassada devido possivelmente à carga de poeiras a bloquear o sol, aliada à inexistência de vento a trazer o calor do interior. Mesmo assim, a temperatura ultrapassou os 20°C.  

Dados de hoje: 
Máx: 20,5°C
Mín: 8,2°C

Agora estão 13,1°C e céu pouco nublado. Na última hora, começou a correr uma brisa de oeste, a humidade aumentou bastante e a temperatura estabilizou-se, o que significa que vai haver mudança de tempo. Para amanhã estão previstos uns belos 15 mm para aqui segundo o ECMWF, mas o AROME prevê mais precipitação. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 22:32)

Uma organização da nebulosidade associada à frente e à depressão com uma perfeição estética notável:











Até agora só tem sido visível a circulação de nuvens altas, de Oeste para Leste:

Curto time-lapse só para mostrar o aspecto do céu cerca das 17h durante 14 minutos (acelerado 50x):

Só o radar de Arouca vê já a precipitação alta associada à larga capa de nuvens médias e altas; Coruche está indisponível, Loulé não vê tão longe.
Mas é visível e notável a homogeneidade do eco.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 02:50)

*13,1ºC* e o vento a manter-se fraco < 10 Km/h mas a rodar de W para *SE*.
Pressão em descida lenta, 1,4 hPa desde a meia-noite.
*HR 77%*

Ecos de precipitação a chegar a Lisboa, não se sabe é se chegam ao solo, podem ser apenas virga das nuvens médias e altas que precedem a grande distância a linha da frente.
Mais a norte é que se vêem ao largo linhas de células com actividade relevante:








Mas não vão chegar a terra, o movimento é claramente Sul-Norte/NNW.
Só a sudoeste da região de Setúbal/Lisboa/Oeste o movimento é de aproximação à costa, para NNE/NE.

A estrutura compacta e bem organizada das nuvens altas sofreu nas últimas horas algum desmantelamento, a frente fria a ser deixada para trás e sem expressão na nebulosidade alta:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Depois dum dia soalheiro, a manhã de hoje segue com céu nublado, tempo quente comparando com os últimos dias, muita humidade relativa (ainda a aumentar) e vento nulo. Está aquele ambiente que normalmente antecede uma situação bastante instável!  
Estão 12,1°C neste preciso momento. De manhã não me parece que vá ter alguma coisa, mas durante a tarde a coisa promete! Veremos o que acontece!!!


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 08:37)

Por aqui céu encoberto e 14º C.
Sopra aquela maresia típica (cheiro característico) de "pré-tempestade"


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2021 às 10:03)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto de aspeto homogéneo aqui pela Azambuja, veremos o que nos reserva o dia!


----------



## srr (4 Mar 2021 às 10:43)

Aqui igual á Azambuja :-)


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 10:50)

Bom dia pessoal! 

Aqui por Cabanas, para já, o céu encontra-se nublado quase de uma forma homogénea com o vento a soprar fraco de S/SE com alguns momentos de moderado com rajadas.
Para hoje à tarde é de esperar chuva por vezes intensa  (isto segundo as previsões) e até trovoada. 
Vamos ver o que acontece... 

Agora, vou-me portar como alguns membros do fórum  
_"este evento vai ser uma treta, não vai chover nada para aqui, as imagens de satélite não dão nada, não percebo o aviso do IPMA, etc, etc,......"_


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 10:52)

Bom dia!

Dia muito cinzento, com muita nebulosidade média e alta, e já caíram uns pingos fracos e insignificantes. Mais para a tarde a coisa promete...  
Vento fraco/nulo de ESE.
*14ºC* e *82% HR
*
Já é visível bastante actividade eléctrica no oceano, neste momento ainda a +/-  140/150 km da costa de Lisboa. Apesar de longe, dá para ter uma ideia do que nos espera mais logo, mas esperemos bem que não diminua de intensidade!!


----------



## Candy (4 Mar 2021 às 11:00)

Bom dia
O dia começou com chuva por Peniche. Pingos bem grossos.

Visível bastante actividade eléctrica a oeste Peniche. Porém está bastante longe. Veremos se chega cá e o deslocamento ainda nos permite alguns flashes. Duvido, mas...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2021 às 13:27)

Boa tarde.
Boa linha de instabilidade a sudoeste, parece prometer.
O céu já começa a escurecer.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 13:28)

Candy disse:


> Bom dia
> O dia começou com chuva por Peniche. Pingos bem grossos.
> 
> Visível bastante actividade eléctrica a oeste Peniche. Porém está bastante longe. Veremos se chega cá e o deslocamento ainda nos permite alguns flashes. Duvido, mas...
> ...



Boa tarde

Até agora a depressão/frente está a perder a luta contra a crista de altas pressões poeirenta!  









Nem um pingo para amostra!
Tem sido um desfile desde a noite/madrugada de células "pré-frontais" com actividade eléctrica ao largo da costa ocidental, sempre a fugirem para Norte/NNW.

A frente ondula, enrola e não consegue chegar a terra, só as linhas de instabilidade:


----------



## Microburst (4 Mar 2021 às 14:25)

Boa tarde. Há cerca de poucos minutos deu-me toda a sensação de ter ouvido o primeiro trovão distante, precisamente de Sudoeste onde o céu se encontra mais escuro. 

Pelo satélite parece-me estar mesmo às portas da AML, correcto @StormRic?


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2021 às 14:28)

Cada vez mais próximo.


----------



## A ver se chove (4 Mar 2021 às 14:35)

Já tenho saudades de uma boa trovoada, mas parece estar difícil chegar a terra...


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 14:36)

bem pelo radar parece que vai ser a partir de agora a chegar à costa


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Mar 2021 às 14:38)

Trovoada a estalar bem por cima da minha cabeça!


EDIT 14:51 Valente carga de chuva agora a cair


----------



## Aine (4 Mar 2021 às 14:39)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, ouviu-se agora o 1º trovão e já chove


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 14:40)

Parece-me que o distrito de Lisboa será o mais beneficiado com a trovoada, com pena minha, mas para já parece-me que no distrito de Setúbal só do Cabo Espichel a Almada.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 14:41)

Já se começa a notar a aproximação da frente fria! 

O vento intensificou, sopra moderado de SE, o céu vai escurecendo cada vez mais sobretudo a S e SW. Ainda não chove, mas não deve demorar muito...
As descargas eléctricas estão cada vez mais próximas, a aprox 30-40 km (em linha recta) a SW da minha localização!  

*15,1ºC*


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 14:43)

Já se começa a ouvir a oeste da minha posição a trovoada. Vai ser um dia diferente hoje. Boa sorte para onde ainda é precisa água e que não venham prejuízos.


----------



## Geopower (4 Mar 2021 às 14:46)

Dia de céu encoberto e sem  chuva, por enquanto.
Vento moderado de sul.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2021 às 14:49)

Começou a chover por Carnaxide. O céu mantém-se sem textura.


----------



## fhff (4 Mar 2021 às 14:50)

Pelo Litoral Sintrense já começou a chuva e o ribombar de trovões.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 14:53)

Caiem os primeiros chuviscos por aqui...


----------



## Aine (4 Mar 2021 às 14:57)

chuva aumenta de intensidade...


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 14:58)

Já chove e com pingas grossas! Trovoada ainda nada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 15:04)

Por aqui na última hora ouvi vários estrondos e o céu tem ficado mais escuro. Entretanto começou a chuviscar, mas ainda sem acumulação. 

A tarde promete!


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 15:04)

Chove com intensidade e trovões fortes mesmo muito perto.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 15:05)

Chuva moderada e 1º trovão audível ao longe!!


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2021 às 15:06)

Boa tarde.
Já caem uns pingos, mas trovoada ainda não ouvi nada.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 15:06)

Boas,

Começa a chover


----------



## Aine (4 Mar 2021 às 15:13)

acabou de se ouvir mais um


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2021 às 15:15)

Aine disse:


> acabou de se ouvir mais um



Agora tambem ouvi


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:15)

*14,8ºC*
*0,0 mm*
*SE 15 a 20 Km/h*
Pressão em descida, 4 hPa nas últimas 5 horas, 8 hPa desde a meia-noite.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 15:16)

São pingas grossas, por enquanto dão dei conta de trovoada.

Pena o evento ser durante a semana. Em teletrabalho, vou tentar acompanhar na medida do possível.


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 15:17)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão! 
O Céu está a ficar negro!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (4 Mar 2021 às 15:19)

Cascais agora!







Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 15:20)

Chove agora com mais intensidade e já acumula. Ouvi dois trovões há pouco! 

0,3 mm para já!  

PS: Trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:20)

*4,3 mm* em Quinta da Marinha, perto dos Oitavos, Cascais
*6,9 mm* em Colares


----------



## jotasetubal (4 Mar 2021 às 15:21)

Em Setúbal já chove com umas pingas grossas e já se ouve trovejar


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2021 às 15:25)

Chove forte por Carnaxide. Ouvi uns quantos trovões mas muito ao longe.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 15:25)

Trovão distante agora! Vai chovendo fraco sem vento.


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 15:26)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 15:27)

Mas que vem a ser isto? Que estrondo, fogo!


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 15:28)

Pingas bem grossas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2021 às 15:29)

Finalmente


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:30)

Acumulados a subirem muito rapidamente à volta da Serra de Sintra:
7,1 mm e 5,3 mm em Almoinhas Velhas (Malveira da Serra)


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2021 às 15:30)

Também audível por Odivelas.
Numa altura em que começa a chover com intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2021 às 15:30)

Mais um trovão longínquo. Não consigo perceber de onde vêm. Chove moderado.


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2021 às 15:31)

Chove com mais intensidade . As obras no prédio ao lado não deixam ouvir os trovões......ou então ainda está distante.


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 15:33)

Agora até a casa estremeceu


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mais um trovão longínquo. Não consigo perceber de onde vêm. Chove moderado.



Setúbal/Palmela e a progredir para N/NNE:


----------



## Aine (4 Mar 2021 às 15:35)

por aqui também se ouviu um trovão muito prolongado mas distante...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 15:36)

Agora sim, chove bem e ouvi um estrondo!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:36)

Movimento para NNE, nascem na costa da Comporta/estuário do Sado:


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 15:37)

Chove forte por aqui e ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe, mas muito abafados!
Parecem vir da margem sul, não dá para perceber bem...

Excelente chuva para remover o pó do ar e dos carros!!


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 15:37)

Nova estação meteorológica amadora disponível na rede wunderground a oeste de Azeitão entre a Aldeia de Irmãos e Oleiros, perto do nosso colega @Ricardo Carvalho.
É uma estação Froggit HP1000SE Pro e já regista 6,4mm.


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2021 às 15:38)

Boa Tarde 

Após uma manhã encoberta e com alguns pingos dispersos, sigo com chuva fraca e trovões  Penso que venham das células de sul. 
Vento fraco de SE, por vezes com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 15:38)

Agora com granizo à mistura!


----------



## Luis Martins (4 Mar 2021 às 15:40)

Chove forte em Corroios.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Movimento para NNE, nascem na costa da Comporta/estuário do Sado:



Bem intensa essa linha a entrar entre Grândola e Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:43)

Tufao André disse:


> Chove forte por aqui e ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe, mas muito abafados!
> Parecem vir da margem sul, não dá para perceber bem...
> 
> Excelente chuva para remover o pó do ar e dos carros!!



Descargas nos quadrantes sul:


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 15:44)

Começa a chover com mais intensidade, quase a atingir o primeiro mm de acumulado.
Apenas ouvi um trovão distante.
15.4ºC, vento muito fraco de SE.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2021 às 15:44)

Aqui pela Azambuja não temos chuva e ainda não ouvi trovoada, o céu vai-se mantendo muito escuro!


----------



## A ver se chove (4 Mar 2021 às 15:45)

Mammatus disse:


> Começa a chover com mais intensidade, quase a atingir o primeiro mm de acumulado.
> Apenas ouvi um trovão distante.



Igual por aqui, começa agora a chover com mais intensidade e ouvi um trovão muito abafado


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2021 às 15:45)

Chove bem agora .


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2021 às 15:46)

Bem, que chuvada! A temperatura tombou 5 graus. *11,9°C
*


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2021 às 15:48)

Chove bem agora .


----------



## fhff (4 Mar 2021 às 15:50)

Chuva ininterrupta desde as 14H30. Acumulado actual 7,5 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 15:50)

A chuva copiosa já dura há algum tempo... Sigo com um acumulado de 2,8 mm para já, e tudo indica que a chuva é para continuar...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:50)

A "festa" está mais concentrada a sul do Tejo.
Atenção à zona oriental de Setúbal:


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 15:51)

Por aqui acalmou. Chuva moderada tocada a vento moderado.


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2021 às 15:52)

Acabou passar um chuvada por aqui, o acumulado saltou para os *2,4 mm*. Agora chove moderado e a trovoada "calou-se". 

T. Atual: *15,0ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## A ver se chove (4 Mar 2021 às 15:55)

Aqui começa a ganhar força a chuva, mas trovoada nada


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 15:58)

StormRic disse:


> A "festa" está mais concentrada a sul do Tejo.
> Atenção à zona oriental de Setúbal:



Tenho estado a consultar os mapas de radar e de descargas elétricas e há duas situações a distinguir no distrito de Setúbal:
- as células deslocam-se no sentido SSW para NNE, as células mais activas aproximam-se da Marateca com descargas elétricas,






mais a oeste entra uma nova linha de fraca actividade entre o Cabo Espichel e Sesimbra.




Edit: Sesimbra já com actividade eléctrica.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 15:58)

Chove fraco em Santa Iria/Póvoa, ainda não há acumulados.
Vento fraco de SE.
14,9ºC foi a máxima há uma hora atrás.
HR 72% parece-me pouco...


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 15:58)

Que chuvada torrencial acompanhada de granizo e vento forte acabou de passar!!!
A temperatura deu um valente tombo para os *10,6ºC* à passagem desta célula forte!

Entretanto acalmou, mas continua a chuva moderada a forte sem trovoada.
Acumulado disparou para os *12,5 mm*!!


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 16:03)

Para já 2.49 mm de acumulado.
Assinalar a queda de temperatura com a chegada de precipitação, uma variação de cerca de -2ºC em menos de 1h.


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2021 às 16:05)

Recomeça a trovejar, mas os relâmpagos parecem vir agora de norte *4,5 mm*


----------



## Aine (4 Mar 2021 às 16:07)

continua a chover! Trovoada é que não se ouve.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 16:08)

RStorm disse:


> Recomeça a trovejar, mas os relâmpagos parecem vir agora de norte *4,5 mm*


Pode ser que os mapas ainda não estejam actualizados, mas tanto no IPMA como no Blitzortung não vejo nada a norte de ti.
Se calhar foi um avião...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 16:10)

Thomar disse:


> Tenho estado a consultar os mapas de radar e de descargas elétricas e há duas situações a distinguir no distrito de Setúbal:
> - as células deslocam-se no sentido SSW para NNE, as células mais activas aproximam-se da Marateca com descargas elétricas,



Precisamente!


----------



## fhff (4 Mar 2021 às 16:10)

A chegar aos 10 mm por Sintra. Rain rate de 8,1 mm/h


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Mar 2021 às 16:13)

Creio que quanto a trovoada o evento está encerrado por Lx. Estará tudo de momento a passar mais a sul.
Continua a chuva fraca/moderada e agora sem vento.
Veremos as próximas horas.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 16:14)

Finalmente animação!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2021 às 16:15)

Thomar disse:


> Pode ser que os mapas ainda não estejam actualizados, mas tanto no IPMA como no Blitzortung não vejo nada a norte de ti.
> Se calhar foi um avião...


Há descargas detetadas no Estuário do Tejo junto ao Montijo, mas para sul. O radar não mostra ecos que justifiquem tal coisa porque com o radar de Coruche indisponível não se chega a perceber a real intensidade dos ecos.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2021 às 16:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Há descargas detetadas no Estuário do Tejo junto ao Montijo, mas para sul. Com o radar de Coruche indisponível não se chega a perceber a real intensidade dos ecos.



Essas descargas junto ao Montijo não sei se serão reais. Estou no Montijo e apenas ouvi uns trovões bem longe ainda...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 16:18)

O trovão de há minutos abriu as hostes.
13.79 mm/hr neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2021 às 16:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Essas descargas junto ao Montijo não sei se serão reais. Estou no Montijo e apenas ouvi uns trovões bem longe ainda...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Há 7 descargas registadas nos últimos minutos entre o Montijo e o Barreiro. Serão provavelmente provenientes de uma célula que está a sul dessa zona, visível no radar.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 16:24)

Agora sim, chuva forte na Póvoa de Santa iria, muita água já pela rua abaixo.








joralentejano disse:


> Há 7 descargas registadas nos últimos minutos entre o Montijo e o Barreiro. Serão provavelmente provenientes de uma célula que está a sul dessa zona, visível no radar.








Os acumulados começaram nas EMA's do IPMA depois das 14h:


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2021 às 16:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Essas descargas junto ao Montijo não sei se serão reais. Estou no Montijo e apenas ouvi uns trovões bem longe ainda...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Já vi alguns relâmpagos tanto a norte como a sul, mas não sei a localização exata, pois o radar não mostra ecos muito intensos para tal nesta zona  Agora parece que acalmou novamente... 

---- ----- ---- ----- ----- 

Continua a chover bem, segue já nos *6,9 mm  *

T. Atual: *12,4ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: SE / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2021 às 16:27)

*7,4 mm* por Carnaxide e *11,2ºC*.
Continua a chover fraco.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 16:28)

quase a chegar a minha vez


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 16:29)

Chove moderado a forte agora, temperatura em queda, neste momento *+12,7ºC.*

Edit: já só pinga...


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 16:35)

começou a chover


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mar 2021 às 16:38)

Trovão forte aqui por Alenquer - Alto concelho. 
Vai chovendo bem.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 16:40)

david 6 disse:


> quase a chegar a minha vez





david 6 disse:


> começou a chover









*14,1 mm* em Colares! Mais uma rega das boas na Serra de Sintra.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2021 às 16:40)

Alguns trovões audíveis aqui também, vai chovendo de forma moderada. Belo cheiro a terra molhada no ar!


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2021 às 16:43)

StormRic disse:


> Agora sim, chuva forte na Póvoa de Santa iria, muita água já pela rua abaixo.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Esse foi o que reportei aqui. 
Foi jeitoso!


----------



## Geopower (4 Mar 2021 às 16:44)

Em Glória do Ribatejo começa a chover fraco. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de sul. 14ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 16:47)

ouvi um trovão timido


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2021 às 16:52)

MSantos disse:


> Alguns trovões audíveis aqui também, vai chovendo de forma moderada. Belo cheiro a terra molhada no ar!



Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Aine (4 Mar 2021 às 16:57)

por aqui não chove e do lado do mar vê-se céu azul


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 17:04)

mais 2 trovões  chuva ainda nada especial 0.8mm até agora


----------



## fhff (4 Mar 2021 às 17:07)

Abrandou a chuva por Colares. Desde as 14H30 que não parava. Acumulado de 11,4 mm na minha estação e de 14,2 mm na EMA de Colares


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 17:07)

Boas,
Por aqui chove de forma ininterrupta desde as três e picos. Depois de alguns estrondos, a coisa lá acalmou e agora não só não há vento como chove e cantam os passarinhos. Sigo com um acumulado de 8,7 mm neste momento, muito bom!


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2021 às 17:07)

Por aqui parou de chover, *12 mm *acumulados 

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 17:14)

Foi uma grande "pancada" de água aqui em Santa iria/Póvoa, assinatura perfeita da passagem da frente ou linha de instabilidade:

*15,5 mm* em 1 hora
Descida de quase *4ºC*, passou da máxima do dia para a mínima provisória do dia: *14,8ºC* para *10,8ºC*.
Rajada de *43,5 Km/h* às *16h10*, rotação do vento de *SE para NW*, quadrantes opostos, e terminando em calma.
Subida da HR de 70% para 80% (pela descida de temperatura).






Entretanto há uma massa de células em expansão sobre o estuário do Sado, em movimento para Norte com ligeira deriva para NNE:



david 6 disse:


> mais 2 trovões  chuva ainda nada especial 0.8mm até agora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mar 2021 às 17:18)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tarde animada  Já tinha saudades deste cheirinho a terra molhada  Alguns trovões pela zona alta de Sesimbra, um raio nuvem/solo quando vinha para o trabalho , e um acumulado de 7.6mm até ao momento na minha estação em Azeitão  Ainda não tinha reparado nessa estação @Thomar , no fds vou ver se a encontro 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 17:20)

já chove bem, mas está com uma cara que ainda vai descarregar mais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 17:20)

Continua a chover copiosamente... 10 mm já cá cantam!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 17:26)

david 6 disse:


> mais 2 trovões  chuva ainda nada especial 0.8mm até agora








E fabulosa descarga múltipla às 17:14:24 !
Todos aqueles impactos foram no mesmo segundo!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mar 2021 às 17:29)

*13,51 mm *(Netatmo) aqui em Alenquer, e continua a chover bem, os campos estão ja muito saturados este ano - há alagamentos em muitas zonas do Alto Concelho.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 17:30)

Segundo os últimos mapas de atividade elétrica (IPMA e Blitzortung),
a pouca atividade elétrica situa-se nos últimos minutos
entre Rio Maior e Azambuja,
entre Canha e Pegões,
entre o estuário do Sado e a A2 a sul da Marateca.









EDIT: descargas ao pé de Melides.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 17:33)

david 6 disse:


> já chove bem, mas está com uma cara que ainda vai descarregar mais



Desta parece que não escapas...


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Mar 2021 às 17:41)

Agora tudo calmo


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2021 às 17:48)

Por aqui o céu continua cinzento homogéneo, sem sinal de instabilidade, sem vento, e com chuviscos.
Acumulados das estações amadoras por aqui a variar entre os *11,4mm e os 6,6mm* , o que dá uma média de *9mm*, nada mau, venha mais...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 17:58)

Pois bem, choveu muito bem até há uns 5 minutos atrás, deixando um acumulado de 11 mm. Nada mau!  

A temperatura teve um tombo na última hora... Se de manhã estavam 17°C, agora estão 12,4°C e o céu já está a limpar...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 18:00)

Últimos acumulados IPMA:






e já se vê o fim desta primeira entrada de instabilidade. A expectativa agora vai para a área central da depressão em enchimento:


----------



## Geopower (4 Mar 2021 às 18:05)

Final de tarde com chuva moderada no Ribatejo. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 18:11)

Apesar de já se ver abertas para oeste, continua a chover de forma fraca a moderada, e o acumulado já vai nos *19,1 mm*!  
E ainda não fica por aqui, continua a somar!

A chuva não desiludiu, está abundante e persistente desde as 15h, já a trovoada soube muito a pouco e passou ao lado...   Veremos o que reservam as próximas horas em termos de instabilidade.

A temperatura desceu bastante, estão apenas *11,5ºC *estáveis!
O vento é fraco de ESE, mas já esteve de SO e S.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 18:59)

continua 

vou com 14.8mm


----------



## N_Fig (4 Mar 2021 às 20:06)

Chove bem na Figueira!


----------



## Toby (4 Mar 2021 às 20:13)

Boa noite,

19.0 mm depois 18h00.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2021 às 20:21)

Após 4h30 de chuva persistente e por vezes intensa, há tréguas e parou de chover por agora!
Acumulado de *19,6 mm * 

Mantém-se o vento fraco, agora de ENE. Muita nebulosidade baixa a surgir dessa direção também! 
*11,3°C
*
Aguardamos a aproximação do núcleo da depressão e continuaremos a acompanhar a evolução das condições de instabilidade.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2021 às 21:01)

ainda vai chovendo um pouco mais fraco  sigo com *27.6mm*


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mar 2021 às 21:20)

*19 mm *foi o que rendeu até agora


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 21:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Chove bem na Figueira!







david 6 disse:


> ainda vai chovendo um pouco mais fraco  sigo com *27.6mm*



Eh lá, levas a taça 

Ainda não temos os registos das 21h, mas até às 20h há acumulados totais do dia superiores a 20 mm.



















A frente continua robusta à medida que progride lentamente para norte da região e se enrola para NW/W:


Às 18h tinha começado a entrar pelo litoral da região Oeste, embora me pareça que este análise está um pouco simplificada, faltam talvez linhas de instabilidade e seguramente a esta hora a frente já tinha chegado ao estuário do Tejo:


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2021 às 21:38)

Boa noite.
A passagem da frente rendeu 11,2mm, nada mau.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 21:40)

jamestorm disse:


> *19 mm *foi o que rendeu até agora



O mesmo que aqui em Santa Iria, *19,1 mm*.
Tem continuado sempre a chover fraco mas que vai acumulando bem, os pingos não são pequenos.

Depois da incursão ao quadrante NW, o vento *rodou para Leste mas pela volta maior, passando por W e Sul* primeiro. 
E fixa-se naquela direcção, agora em cerca de *20 Km/h*, rajadas menores do que 30 Km/h.

A pressão, depois do ressalto da passagem da frente, com subida breve de 1 hPa, retomou a descida mas muito lenta, atingindo agora o mínimo do dia até ao momento e sendo 1 hPa mais baixa do que no instante pré-frontal.

A temperatura praticamente estabilizou depois da descida abrupta da frente, *10,7ºC* agora.

Actualizando a posição da frente neste momento: a actividade mais intensa aproxima-se de Coimbra.
Mas continua o estuário do Sado com ecos significativos:


----------



## Geopower (4 Mar 2021 às 21:43)

Chuva moderada desde as 18.00h


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 22:36)

Toda a atenção agora ao comportamento do centro da depressão (em enchimento) e das linhas de instabilidade que circulam em torno dele. Uma dessas linhas aproxima-se do litoral Oeste:


----------



## srr (4 Mar 2021 às 22:41)

Abrantes 6 mm, sempre de forma fraca desde as 20h.


----------



## charlie17 (4 Mar 2021 às 23:13)

Sigo com *30.4mm* (60% do mês de março)
10.7ºC


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mar 2021 às 23:38)

continua a chover bem aqui por Alenquer, intensificou na ultima meia hora depois duas horas de chuva menos intensa.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2021 às 00:04)

acumulado total do dia *39.2mm*, ainda cai uma chuvinha


----------



## Mammatus (5 Mar 2021 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

Não obstante o festival eléctrico ter ficado aquém das expectativas, a tarde-noite foram bem regadas.
*22.30 mm* de acumulado
*35.41 mm/h* de rain rate máximo às 16:24

Extremos: *16.7ºC* / *11.6ºC*






Sigo com 11.7ºC, vento fraco de E.


----------



## LMMS (5 Mar 2021 às 01:20)

Será que este valor estará correto, 160.78 m/m de rate máximo na estação mais perto de onde moro.
Esta estação está invisivel no wundermap, aqui fica o link https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA82/graph/2021-03-4/2021-03-4/daily





Caiu muita água aqui, mas penso que nunca com esses valores. Já agora alguem sabe qual o valor máximo de RATE registado este ano nas estações em Portugal?


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2021 às 01:28)

Um aguaceiro fraco antes da meia noite ainda fez o acumulado total do dia subir aos *20,1 mm*! Nada mau mesmo 

Esse aguaceiro ainda continuou depois da meia noite e levo *0,3 mm* neste novo dia! 

Vento mantém-se fraco de ENE.
Sem chuva, mas muito nublado e húmido!
*11,1°C*


----------



## charlie17 (5 Mar 2021 às 02:13)

Sigo com *34.5mm + 10.4mm *(hoje), o que significa que já fiz 86% do mês de março (*44.9mm*), em menos de 10h.
17.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 04:08)

LMMS disse:


> Será que este valor estará correto, 160.78 m/m de rate máximo na estação mais perto de onde moro.
> Esta estação está invisivel no wundermap, aqui fica o link https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA82/graph/2021-03-4/2021-03-4/daily
> 
> 
> ...



Pode estar correcto.
Nos 5 minutos que terminaram no instante em que esse rate foi registado, acumularam-se 6,35 mm. Ou seja, o equivalente em 1 hora a 12x6,35= 76,2 mm. Não sei qual é o período durante o qual é medido o rain rate. Se fôr 1 minuto, a média dos 5 rain rate durante os 5 minutos em que se acumularam 6,35 mm devia ser 76,2 mm/h. Portanto a soma dos 5 registos de rate devia ser 5x76,2 = 381. Subtraindo os 160,8 daquele último minuto (aquele que é afixado na tabela) obtemos 220,2 que divididos pelos 4 restantes registos de rate dá um rain rate médio para esses 4 minutos de 50,1 mm/h, que é um valor bastante comum. Pensando de outro modo, esse rate de 160,8 mm/h é um registo que corresponde a em 1 minuto ter caído 160,8 / 60= 2,68 mm. Este valor nada tem de excepcional nem de impossível. Recorde-se que mundialmente o record de precipitação em 1 minuto é de 31,2 mm.
Acrescente-se que o vento se manteve fraco, inferior a 10 Km/h, logo incapaz de oscilar o pluviómetro, caso o suporte estivesse mal fixo, de tal forma que criasse um registo fictício como ocorre frequentemente em estações mal seguras e durante episódios de vento forte simultâneo com precipitação.
No entanto, os meus conhecimentos sobre estações e modos de registo do rain rate são limitados. Outros membros mais conhecedores e experientes podem ter uma opinião oposta.


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2021 às 04:29)

Boa madrugada

Alguém tem relatos da zona da Lezíria Ribatejana?  Constou-me que havia problemas em Marinhais, Salvaterra de Magos. Alguém sabe alguma coisa? A ocorrência não especifica 

Em Peniche estamos sossegados.  Não se passa nada.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 04:52)

Candy disse:


> Boa madrugada
> 
> Alguém tem relatos da zona da Lezíria Ribatejana?  Constou-me que havia problemas em Marinhais, Salvaterra de Magos. Alguém sabe alguma coisa? A ocorrência não especifica
> 
> ...



Não tenho conhecimento de relatos, por enquanto.

O mesmo por aqui em Santa Iria/Póvoa, tudo calmo, sem precipitação, *10,4ºC*, vento fraco à volta de 10 Km/h e que tem vindo a rodar lenta e regularmente de Leste para Nordeste.
Esta rotação do vento está associada com o movimento do centro de baixa pressão para Sul.

O acumulado aqui, ontem, foi *20,3 mm*.

Os movimentos dos ecos de radar parecem-me ser estes, com a frente a rodar em torno do centro situado ao largo a Oeste da costa ocidental da Região Sul, ao mesmo tempo que deriva lateralmente para norte.
Os aguaceiros a sudoeste da península de Setúbal têm um movimento lento para nordeste que é contrariado pelo deslocamento do centro da depressão para sul. Poderão nem sequer chegar a terra.


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2021 às 05:02)

Essa linha no interior parece estar com a ponta norte a rodar levemente para cá.  Será?  Não me entendo sem o radar de Coruche! 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 05:09)

Acumulados realmente bastante volumosos na Lezíria Ribatejana:









Outros acumulados pela RLC representativos das últimas 8 horas


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 05:12)

Candy disse:


> Essa linha no interior parece estar com a ponta norte a rodar levemente para cá.  Será?  Não me entendo sem o radar de Coruche!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



Sim, a ponta dirige-se para o mar, mas ao mesmo tempo deriva para norte. Nas próxima horas não chegará a Peniche, mas com o movimento da depressão para sul pode começar então a mover-se para sudoeste, descendo em latitude.
Já ponho aqui uma animação do radar de Arouca que talvez nos elucide melhor.


----------



## Toby (5 Mar 2021 às 05:57)

StormRic disse:


> Pode estar correcto.
> Nos 5 minutos que terminaram no instante em que esse rate foi registado, acumularam-se 6,35 mm. Ou seja, o equivalente em 1 hora a 12x6,35= 76,2 mm. Não sei qual é o período durante o qual é medido o rain rate. Se fôr 1 minuto, a média dos 5 rain rate durante os 5 minutos em que se acumularam 6,35 mm devia ser 76,2 mm/h. Portanto a soma dos 5 registos de rate devia ser 5x76,2 = 381. Subtraindo os 160,8 daquele último minuto (aquele que é afixado na tabela) obtemos 220,2 que divididos pelos 4 restantes registos de rate dá um rain rate médio para esses 4 minutos de 50,1 mm/h, que é um valor bastante comum. Pensando de outro modo, esse rate de 160,8 mm/h é um registo que corresponde a em 1 minuto ter caído 160,8 / 60= 2,68 mm. Este valor nada tem de excepcional nem de impossível. Recorde-se que mundialmente o record de precipitação em 1 minuto é de 31,2 mm.
> Acrescente-se que o vento se manteve fraco, inferior a 10 Km/h, logo incapaz de oscilar o pluviómetro, caso o suporte estivesse mal fixo, de tal forma que criasse um registo fictício como ocorre frequentemente em estações mal seguras e durante episódios de vento forte simultâneo com precipitação.
> No entanto, os meus conhecimentos sobre estações e modos de registo do rain rate são limitados. Outros membros mais conhecedores e experientes podem ter uma opinião oposta.



Bom dia,

Veja-se as estações próximas, têm o mesmo fenómeno: queda de t° + quase nenhum vento + chuva forte. Por isso é possível, para mim.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 05:58)

Time-lapse dos radares de Arouca e Loulé, desde o aparecimento dos ecos deste evento, no dia 3:



Time-lapse de imagens de satélite e massas de ar:

As células a sudoeste da península de Setúbal embora aproximando-se podem não chegar a terra, devido ao rápido deslocamento do centro da depressão para Sul.


----------



## srr (5 Mar 2021 às 07:39)

Tudo cheio de agua....ja apuro dados


----------



## srr (5 Mar 2021 às 08:29)

30mm esta noite;

Gosto disto - tudo o que é curso de agua a correr - LINDO


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Mar 2021 às 11:13)

Serve este post apenas para dizer que a partir de agora, quando reportar alguma coisa será da zona do Casal do Rato (Pontinha/Famões). Por alteração da situação profissional (que por acaso até está relacionada com o tema deste fórum ), saí de Sesimbra, zona que adoro e continuarei a visitar, para mais perto de Lisboa. Em termos climáticos, poucas diferenças haverá entre as duas regiões, quer ao nível de temperatura quer de precipitação.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2021 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Madrugada muito tranquila, sem chuva a registar, pouco ou nenhum vento de E/NE, mas bastante humidade e algum frio.
*10,4ºC *foi a mínima.

Até agora não choveu mais, mantêm-se os *0,3 mm* acumulados depois das 0h com um aguaceiro fraco.
Apesar da muita nebulosidade vinda de leste, já existem abertas de vez em quando.
O vento mantém-se fraco de E.
*13,7ºC
*
A ver se para a tarde a coisa anima mais...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2021 às 12:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Em termos climáticos, poucas diferenças haverá entre as duas regiões, quer ao nível de temperatura quer de precipitação.


Acho que vais ter uma surpresa ao nível de precipitação... 
________________________________________
Bom dia,
Por aqui, o dia de ontem ainda rendeu mais uns cartuchos, acumulando mais 0,4 mm e levando o acumulado diário até aos 11,4 mm. Nada mau! 

Entretanto o dia segue com céu muito nublado e já caíram alguns aguaceiros, acumulando 1,0 mm. Também já apareceu o sol, mas entretanto o céu já voltou a encobrir-se. A temperatura atual é de 13,4ºC e a descer depressa...


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2021 às 12:40)

Boa Tarde

Ontem a chuva ainda prolongou-se pela noite dentro, em geral fraca e persistente. O acumulado chegou aos *19,2 mm*, muito bom mesmo  
A trovoada é que não deu mais nenhum sinal de vida, mas pronto, ao menos deu para matar saudades de ouvir uns trovões 

Mínima: *11,6ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *
Acumulado: *19,2 mm *

Hoje o dia segue geralmente nublado e com vento fraco de SE. O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*, devido a uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada. 
Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde  

Mínima: *11,0ºC *
T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: SE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## A ver se chove (5 Mar 2021 às 12:55)

Aqui por Santa Iria caiu agora um aguaceiro valente, acompanhado de vento.

Rapidamente molhou a estrada toda que já estava seca com o sol da manhã.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2021 às 13:30)

Alguns aguaceiros vão passando, para já, a norte (zona de Odivelas/Loures) e também a sul (Almada/Caparica).
São bem visiveis através das nuvens mais escuras e com maior desenvolvimento vertical! 

Parece querer vir mais alguma coisa de leste, a ver se calha aqui desta vez...


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Mar 2021 às 14:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acho que vais ter uma surpresa ao nível de precipitação...
> ________________________________________



Não me parece que chova mais aqui que na zona alta de Sesimbra, onde a orografia, feitas as contas na média anual, rende mais uns 100-150mm que na generalidade da margem sul. No Casal do Rato estou a cerca de 80 m acima do nível do mar, mas rodeado de algumas elevações perto a 200/250 m de altitude. Deve chover um pouco mais que em Lisboa, mas menos que nas zonas mais húmidas de Belas, Caneças, Sintra. 

Entretanto, têm caído por aqui na última hora alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Vamos ver se ao longo da tarde alguma célula se desenvolva melhor e passa por cá. A instabilidade existe, siga a lotaria.


----------



## Microburst (5 Mar 2021 às 14:17)

Tufao André disse:


> Alguns aguaceiros vão passando, para já, a norte (zona de Odivelas/Loures) e também a sul (Almada/Caparica).
> São bem visiveis através das nuvens mais escuras e com maior desenvolvimento vertical!
> 
> Parece querer vir mais alguma coisa de leste, a ver se calha aqui desta vez...



Já apanhei esta manhã em cima dois aguaceiros moderados bem gelados, e tem sido assim o dia, intercalado com curtos intervalos com o apelidado sol de trovoada.

A Leste/Nordeste de facto está tudo muito escuro, há pouco numa aberta deu para ver que por detrás dessa escuridão toda estavam uns belos CBs, a ver o que traz então a tarde.

Dados actuais: 2,1mm precipitação, PA 1013,2hpa, temperatura 14,3ºC e humidade nos 84%.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2021 às 14:44)

Continua o regime de aguaceiros intermitentes... Os ditos cujos têm passado um pouco ao lado - sigo com 1,8 mm neste momento.


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2021 às 14:47)

Aguaceiro fraco


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 14:50)

A ver se chove disse:


> Aqui por Santa Iria caiu agora um aguaceiro valente, acompanhado de vento.
> 
> Rapidamente molhou a estrada toda que já estava seca com o sol da manhã.



Boa tarde
Precisamente, com esse aguaceiro e outro fraco pelas 11h acumulou-se os 1,5 mm de hoje, até agora. Durante a noite, madrugada e manhã nada caíu.

Mínima muito estável de *9,9ºC* das 6h45 às 8h35.
*14,1ºC* há minutos.

O vento de Leste, sempre à volta de *Leste com tendência ENE*, que durante a noite e até ao meio-dia esteve fraco a moderado, entre 10 e 20 Km/h, sopra agora desde há uma hora à volta de 30 Km/h com rajadas até *48 Km/h* !

Pressão subiu 2 hPa desde a madrugada mas estabilizou e com tendência a descer.
As análises das 6h e das 12h mostram a mesma situação, com a frente oclusa ainda pelo interior, o centro da depressão em movimento para Sul e linhas de instabilidade a entrar pelo litoral Sul e Sudoeste e encurvando para NW:









O radar de Coruche continua indisponível e o de Loulé com interrupções ocasionais. Aquela células do Alentejo seguem rumo à península de Setúbal mas podem perder força.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2021 às 15:00)

Boa tarde!
Sinceramente, esperava mais do dia de hoje. Pouco tem chovido por aqui. Sigo apenas com *1,5 mm* acumulados.
Para a tarde, e seguindo o radar, deve surgir um outro aguaceiro moderado mas não deve passar disso.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 15:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sinceramente, esperava mais do dia de hoje. Pouco tem chovido por aqui. Sigo apenas com *1,5 mm* acumulados.
> Para a tarde, e seguindo o radar, deve surgir um outro aguaceiro moderado mas não deve passar disso.



Também acho o mesmo.
E vendo melhor a última evolução, com a depressão a migrar mais depressa para Sul, as células do Alentejo têm uma trajectória composta de NW com Sul de que resulta um movimento real para WNW a virar mesmo para W.
Conclusão: já podem nem entrar na península de Setúbal.
No entanto há condições para nascerem novas células com o adiantar da tarde, pelo Ribatejo.





A propósito, acumulados de ontem: destaque para o estuário do Sado e Ribatejo/vale do Tejo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2021 às 16:07)

StormRic disse:


> Também acho o mesmo.
> E vendo melhor a última evolução, com a depressão a migrar mais depressa para Sul, as células do Alentejo têm uma trajectória composta de NW com Sul de que resulta um movimento real para WNW a virar mesmo para W.
> Conclusão: já podem nem entrar na península de Setúbal.
> No entanto há condições para nascerem *novas células com o adiantar da tarde, pelo Ribatejo.*
> ...



bom aguaceiro aqui agora


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2021 às 16:59)

Boas,

Ontem 13 mm por Alcabideche.
Apanhei essa chuvada ao longo da A16 , para-brisas no máximo. Em Belas ainda vi um grande flash.

Hoje está nos 0,3 m fruto de um aguaceiro que caiu pela hora de almoço.


----------



## Geopower (5 Mar 2021 às 18:01)

Final de dia com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Leste. Por aqui não chove desde a madrugada.

Registo do poente:





Solos completamente saturados de água. Excelente para a recarga dos aquíferos.


----------



## windchill (5 Mar 2021 às 18:50)

Aqui pela zona do Seixal foi um dia tranquilo, praticamente sem precipitação e com um ar bem mais límpido que no dia anterior. Ao fim da tarde, a minha vista para SE era esta...


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2021 às 19:17)

4.4mm hoje


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2021 às 19:29)

Um aguaceiro hoje à tarde fez *1.41 mm* de hoje, e foi só. Ontem foi um valente dia de chuva...


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2021 às 19:50)

Após o aguaceiro que reportei a meio da tarde, apenas voltaram a cair alguns pingos. O céu esteve por vezes ameaçador, mas passou tudo ao lado e o que vinha nesta direção, dissipava-se ao aproximar-se do estuário do Tejo  O acumulado apenas subiu até aos *0,9 mm*, esperava muito mais... 
O vento continua a soprar fraco de SE e o céu permanece nublado. 

Amanhã regressa o tempo ameno e soalheiro, pelo menos por aqui, pois a instabilidade já deverá ficar mais concentrada na região sul  

Mínima: *11,0ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,9 mm 
*
T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2021 às 20:39)

Boa noite,
Desde a última mensagem que fiz não choveu mais nada - aliás, o céu até abriu e foi possível ver o sol durante mais ou menos meia-hora (e sem poeiras nem o céu esbranquiçado, o que foi espetacular)!  

Quanto ao dia em si, foi fresco e instável mas não rendeu lá muito ao nível de precipitação, apenas 1,8 mm. Um apontamento interessante é o facto de estarmos a 5 de março e eu já ter mais precipitação mensal que em todo o mês de março de 2020 - de facto, ontem choveu mais ou menos o equivalente a março de 2020, o que só demonstra o quão seco o mês foi por aqui.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 10,9°C
Prec: 1,8 mm 

Agora estão 13,4°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 21:58)

Para ilustrar a tarde de hoje, nada melhor do que uma corrida Santa Iria de Azóia - Almada e volta:


Isto foi portanto uma viagem que terminou na hora correspondente a esta carta de análise das 18h:

Uma velha frente oclusa e linhas de instabilidade a fugir pelo Sudoeste, o centro da depressão tem já pouca expressão, apenas o fluxo de Leste começa a ditar as condições, nomeadamente as fortes células que entraram na zona de Coimbra, vindas da cordilheira central:


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2021 às 22:35)

A história da depressão que agora se escapa para sul do Algarve.
Depois das 00h de hoje o vídeo tem velocidade reduzida para metade.


A máxima de hoje em Santa Iria Parque foi de *14,7ºC*, pelas *16h20*.
Pelas *21h45* houve um máximo secundário com *13,9ºC*.
Estão* 13,5ºC* agora.

Pelas* 14h40* o vento soprou forte de *Leste*, 39 Km/h com rajada máxima de *50 Km/*h.
Agora está de *NE*, entre 10 e 20 Km/h e algumas rajadas entre 30 e 35 Km/h.

Ainda caíu um aguaceiro fraco pelas *16h15*, que não acumulou e assim o total do dia fica concluído em *1,5 mm*.

Desde o valor mais baixo da madrugada, a pressão subiu *6 hPa*.

Em Meteo_Santa Iria, a máxima foi *16,8ºC* à mesma hora da máxima no Parque; o acumulado foi apenas *0,7 mm*.


----------



## srr (6 Mar 2021 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

Após uma voltinha pelos campos,

Tudo jorra agua - há muitas anos que não assistia a tal espetáculo


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

Céu quase limpo.
Nota-se a presença de poeira que torna o céu acinzentado:





*18,4ºC* neste momento, máxima provisória do dia.
Mínima *11,6ºC* às *6h35*.

Vento de *Leste, 10 a 15 Km/h* mas teve um período moderado por volta das 11h, rajada máxima 26 Km/h.

*UV 4*, radiação 696 watts/m2.

Pressão subiu 3 hPa desde as 4 até cerca das 10h; desceu 2 hPa desde então.

Humidade relativa foi máxima, 72%, às 6h35, desceu a *43%* até às 13h10 e agora subiu para 54%.


----------



## srr (6 Mar 2021 às 15:10)

O resultado da boa chuva que temos tido ;

<divclass="fb-post"data-href=""data-width="500"data-show-text="true"><blockquotecite=""class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><p>#Pego #Vale do Feto</p>Publicado por <ahref="https://www.facebook.com/sergio.rosa.31149">Sergio Rosa</a> em&nbsp;<ahref="">Sábado, 6 de março de 2021</a></blockquote></div>


----------



## windchill (6 Mar 2021 às 16:30)

Aqui desde a margem sul do Tejo é possível ver alguma da convecção que vai surgindo no interior do Baixo Alentejo


----------



## Geopower (6 Mar 2021 às 17:42)

Dia primaveril de céu limpo. Vento fraco de norte. 

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Mar 2021 às 19:23)

Agradável noite de (quase) Primavera: 14º e sem vento.

No Beachcam vi esta notícias. 1000 anos? Como é possível ter dados de há mil anos?

https://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/20...ez8s8iELczyFbtsT7a2e9YxhF5p1rkpeEHr90RaLFIseQ


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 19:33)

windchill disse:


> Aqui desde a margem sul do Tejo é possível ver alguma da convecção que vai surgindo no interior do Baixo Alentejo



Aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria, ainda mais longe para NNW, via-se isto para SE, que acho deve ser a mesma célula, por volta das 16h25:

16:19:24





16:21:01





16:27:06





16:27:12





A célula em causa estava sobre Alcácer do Sal e cerca de 15 minutos antes tinha atingido eco laranja, quando a bigorna estava a iniciar-se:





No instante das duas primeiras fotos, o eco tinha este aspecto, intensidade a decair, bigorna formada:





E três minutos depois das duas últimas fotos, estava em dissipação:





Nenhuma das estações na zona de Alcácer, IPMA e Meteo Alentejo, receberam desta célula precipitação acumulável.




Maria Papoila disse:


> Agradável noite de (quase) Primavera: 14º e sem vento.
> 
> No Beachcam vi esta notícias. 1000 anos? Como é possível ter dados de há mil anos?
> 
> https://beachcam.meo.pt/newsroom/20...ez8s8iELczyFbtsT7a2e9YxhF5p1rkpeEHr90RaLFIseQ



Off-topic: muito resumidamente, na notícia está um pouco da explicação: "O estudo *analisou os chamados “dados proxy" de sedimentos oceânicos, da temperatura da água e de testemunhos de gelo com várias centenas de anos* e, a partir desta informação, reconstituiu a evolução do fluxo da corrente, chegando a “provas consistentes” de que a sua desaceleração no século XX não tem precedentes no último milénio."

Não sei exactamente como isso é feito, claro, é um campo de investigação muito especializado. Mas note-se que o que fica "registado" nos gelos seculares ou milenares, e até nos anéis de crescimento das árvores mais idosas multi-centenárias é um arquivo fundamental para o estudo do clima ao longo dos séculos e milénios.


----------



## RStorm (6 Mar 2021 às 20:41)

Boa noite

Dia primaveril com céu limpo e temperatura bastante agradável  Ao longe era possível avistar a convecção e as células que andavam pelo interior sul.   
O vento soprou fraco de SE até final da tarde.

Terminado o evento, o mês segue com *20,1 mm*, cerca de 60% do normal  Vamos ver como correm os próximos dias, mas para já parece que vai haver uma boa pausa na chuva. 

Mínima: *9,7ºC *
Máxima: *20,1ºC *

T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mar 2021 às 00:20)

Boa tarde,
O evento por aqui acumulou 13,2 mm, pouca coisa... Sigo com um acumulado mensal que corresponde a 24% da média, mas também estamos a 7 de março, logo não podemos ser lorpas... 

No dia de hoje não choveu nada, mas foram bem visíveis as torres que afetaram o Baixo Alentejo. Esteve um tempo bastante ameno, com uma temperatura máxima novamente superior a 20°C, e que parece que é para continuar nos próximos tempos (tirando talvez o dia de amanhã, que parece que será mais fresco). O céu esteve azul, como seria normal sem a porcaria da poeirada toda... 
Na próxima semana também está previsto um rio atmosférico no Norte, mas por aqui espero muito pouco ou quase nada (como já é costume neste tipo de eventos).  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,2°C
Mín: 10,1°C 

Agora estão 10,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2021 às 19:10)

Boa tarde,

O dia de hoje foi de sol, mas agora ao final da tarde, por voltas das 16:30, já se notou um grande arrefecimento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Mar 2021 às 19:13)

Aqui vão uma fotos de hoje pelo meio dia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mar 2021 às 20:25)

Como se pode ver pelo andar do tópico, por aqui a situação atmosférica está incrivelmente estável e nem há muito a dizer. Ao contrário dos dias anteriores, hoje nem foram visíveis sequer as torres de convecção no Interior devido à névoa. A névoa, trazida pelo vento marítimo, também impediu a temperatura de aumentar tanto, sendo que a sensação térmica de hoje foi um pouco mais baixa (amanhã, contudo, devem regressar os 20°C, ou algo ligeiramente abaixo desse valor). 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,5°C
Mín: 8,5°C

Agora estão 12,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2021 às 20:37)

Boa noite 

Dia soalheiro e com céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado por volta do meio dia, o que fez com que a temperatura não subisse tanto quanto previsto  
O vento soprou fraco de NW, em especial durante a tarde. 

Mínima: *8,9ºC *
Máxima: *16,9ºC *

T. Atual: *12,1ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Mar 2021 às 00:01)

Um dia interessante, com nevoeiros (ou assim pareciam) pela manhã, que se foram dissipando depois do meio-dia.

Tirei um time-lapse a partir do heliporto de Monsanto, para Norte (rumo 13º, o lugar que se vê em último plano é Alfragide) e dá para ver o efeito orográfico que uma serra baixa, como é Monsanto, apesar de tudo tem.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2021 às 09:46)

Boas,

Olha quem voltou...a forte nortada.
Bem desagradável lá fora.
Por cá as rajadas devem rondar os 75 km/h/80 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2021 às 17:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Olha quem voltou...a forte nortada.
> Bem desagradável lá fora.
> Por cá as rajadas devem rondar os 75 km/h/80 km/h.



Boa tarde

Precisamente, com uma entrada triunfal às *8h45*, altura em começou a soprar a 29 Km/h e aumentando para períodos de *34 Km/h*,  coroados por rajadas máximas de *48 Km/h *cerca das *10h*.
Desde então já não voltou a descer abaixo dos 20 Km/h. Esteve sempre dentro do quadrante *Noroeste*, tendendo mais para WNW com o avançar da madrugada e para NNW com  a tarde
Estragou o efeito de uma bela insolação que atingiu valor máximo recorde do ano de *946 watts/m2 *pelas 13h25, apesar da nebulosidade de estratocumulus dispersos a 4/8, e índice *UV 5 *pela primeira vez este ano.

As temperaturas mínimas têm baixado nos últimos três dias: *11,6ºC*, *10,1ºC* e *8,8ºC hoje às 7h25*.
Também as máximas têm descido, *18,9ºC*, *16,2ºC* e hoje parece que já não passa dos *14,4ºC* atingidos às *15h05*.

Humidade relativa sem grandes variações, entre os 62% da madrugada e *49% às 11h25*. No sábado *dia 6*, ainda com a circulação de Leste, chegou a baixar até *43%*, pouco antes das cinco da tarde.

Pressão relativamente estável com as oscilações diurnas normais até +-3 hPa.

A crista de altas pressões que tem ligado o AA a um anticiclone sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, ou um pouco mais para sul hoje, impede a aproximação das perturbações atlânticas ao mesmo tempo que em conjunto com baixas pressões a sul e depois no sudoeste da península produz agora esta circulação de Norte/Noroeste.













Aquela linha de instabilidade assinalada na carta de hoje das 12h tem expressão pelo aparecimento de algumas células no interior Centro e têm descido em latitude para SSW entrando agora na RLC na zona de Abrantes:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2021 às 17:36)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Precisamente, com uma entrada triunfal às *8h45*, altura em começou a soprar a 29 Km/h e aumentando para períodos de *34 Km/h*,  coroados por rajadas máximas de *48 Km/h *cerca das *10h*.
> Desde então já não voltou a descer abaixo dos 20 Km/h. Esteve sempre dentro do quadrante *Noroeste*, tendendo mais para WNW com o avançar da madrugada e para NNW com  a tarde
> ...



Boas 

Por cá a estação do Pai do Vento foi aos 76 km/h, em Alcabideche tradicionalmente mais ventoso, aliás as árvores hoje dobravam forte e feio, haja flexibilidade.
Faço ideia na zona Malveira da Serra/Biscaia.
Ainda espero estar vivo e ver uma estação online naquela zona do concelho, o fórum iria ficar em estado de choque com os dados.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2021 às 17:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por cá a estação do Pai do Vento foi aos 76 km/h, em Alcabideche tradicionalmente mais ventoso, aliás as árvores hoje dobravam forte e feio, haja flexibilidade.
> Faço ideia na zona Malveira da Serra/Biscaia.
> Ainda espero estar vivo e ver uma estação online naquela zona do concelho, o fórum iria ficar em estado de choque com os dados.



E já agora uma estação na Peninha, ou no Cabeço do Vento 

Interessante que o capacete na Serra não consegue formar-se ou pelo menos tocar na Serra.
Muita neblina dificulta a vista de longe, das praias da linha da Caparica, mas do lado norte, Ericeira, é visível um travessão de nuvens em posição pouco habitual:
Ericeira, 17h39





Caparica, 17h47





Lagoa de Albufeira, 17h33





Nesta última foto é bem visível a "Nortada" na Lagoa de Albufeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2021 às 18:00)

@StormRic

Tens aí o capacete,exacto não toca mesmo.
Manhã bem ventosa, agora nada de especial.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2021 às 18:10)

*11.9ºC*, com vento 20 a 30 Km/h, rajadas de *40 Km/h* ... está um fim de tarde desagradável.



jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic
> 
> Tens aí o capacete,exacto não toca mesmo.
> Manhã bem ventosa, agora nada de especial.



Curioso como a nortada tem sido "rasteira", isto é, tem expressão principalmente muito perto da superfície. Concluo isto pela comparação dos valores do vento registados nos três Cabos de referência para este fenómeno.
Raso e Carvoeiro com valores bem mais elevados do que a Roca:





Isso pode explicar o levantamento do capacete da Serra de Sintra, em vez da habitual cascata de nuvens a verter para sul sobre os cimos.


----------



## Toby (8 Mar 2021 às 19:45)

Boa noite,

Após a manutenção da Primavera e a mudança da sonda t° por uma sonda "toby ", a minha estação meteorológica está de novo em linha.
Perdi alguns dados, mas como se diz: uma omeleta sem quebrar ovos é impossível...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2021 às 19:55)

Boa Noite,
Hoje estive por Lisboa (mas com as dúvidas justificações ), e foi um dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado, algum vento que dava uma sensação de maior frescura, mas o sol estava forte e quando não havia quase vento sentia-se calor. Típica situação desta altura em que uma pessoa não sabe como está melhor. 
Breve passagem pela Baixa pela hora de almoço e era este o cenário:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2021 às 20:25)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia fresco, com alguma nebulosidade e um ventinho de norte. Nada a relatar, portanto!  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,5°C
Mín: 10,1°C

Agora estão 12,0°C e céu pouco nublado. Nos próximos 10 dias não se espera nadinha de precipitação... Parece que vem aí a pasmaceira!


----------



## LMMS (8 Mar 2021 às 20:29)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Após a manutenção da Primavera e a mudança da sonda t° por uma sonda "toby ", a minha estação meteorológica está de novo em linha.
> Perdi alguns dados, mas como se diz: uma omeleta sem quebrar ovos é impossível...



Essa rede não conhecia, a plataforma me parece muito boa e rápida!


----------



## Geopower (8 Mar 2021 às 20:58)

Em Glória do Ribatejo dia de céu pouco nublado com vento moderado de NW.

Registo do poente a oeste:


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2021 às 10:10)

Boas

Frescote, céu limpo com 11º

Ontem ainda caiu um aguaceiro muito localizado; Tipo nuvem de desenhos animados

A barragem Alcântara ( a rainha do tejo) está com 2800 hm3 , falta 360 hm3 para quota máxima, 
seria a cereja no topo do bolo, para o Rio Tejo.


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2021 às 18:34)

Final de dia frio com céu limpo. Vento moderado de norte. 

Panorâmica a NW:






Panorâmica a Leste com exemplar de _Quercus suber_:


----------



## RStorm (9 Mar 2021 às 19:06)

Boa noite

Não tem havido muito para relatar. Ontem esteve fresco e parcialmente nublado, enquanto que hoje já esteve mais ameno e límpido.
O vento tem soprado fraco e predominado de N/NW, por vezes moderado durante as tardes.
Pelas previsões, parece que este mês não está a querer nada com a chuva e até já há previsão de calor para a próxima semana  Resta-nos aguardar e acompanhar os modelos, mas era bom que a torneira não se fechasse por muito tempo... 

Ontem: *8,6ºC / 15,2ºC *
Hoje: *8,1ºC / 17,3ºC *

T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mar 2021 às 21:53)

Boa noite,
Hoje nem nuvens nem nada e nos próximos dias também não há nada de especial à vista: só há calor. 
Tinha-me esquecido que ontem, dia 8, a rajada máxima foi de 36,7 km/h de noroeste. Hoje houve muito pouco vento, por outro lado... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 7,4°C

Agora estão 10,8°C e céu limpo, com vento nulo.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Mar 2021 às 23:13)

Boas,

De facto não há muito a relatar, vou deixar os extremos dos últimos dias: 

6ª feira
*17.4ºC* / *11.4ºC*

Sábado
*21.4ºC* / *11.3ºC*

Domingo
*20.1ºC* / *10.7ºC*

2ª feira
*16.3ºC* / *10.5ºC*

Hoje
*19.8ºC* / *8.3ºC *
Dia de céu limpo, subida da temperatura máxima, descida da mínima.

O mês segue com *22.30 mm* de acumulado resultante do evento de instabilidade de 5ª feira. Na 6ª feira não fui contemplado pela lotaria dos aguaceiros.
No fim de semana a instabilidade ficou mais restrita ao interior. As torres dos CB que deambulavam por terras de Além-Tejo eram bem visíveis daqui.

Sigo com céu limpo, 11.6ºC, vento fraco de NW


Avizinham-se temperaturas de plena Primavera na próxima semana.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2021 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Máxima hoje de *18,1ºC* pelas *16h20*.
Mínima de *8,9ºC* às *6h45*.

O vento esteve a maior parte do dia NW/NNW mas entre as 8h e as 15h visitou várias vezes o quadrante Nordeste. Também a maior parte do dia entre 10 e 20 Km/h. Algumas calmas entre as 8h40 e as 10h30.
A partir das *16h30* lá veio finalmente a *nortada de NNW* acima de 20 Km/h, culminando em *39 Km/h* com rajadas que chegaram aos *50 Km/h* pelas *19h20*.
Desde as *20h45* o vento quebrou quase subitamente a intensidade, não voltando a valores superiores a 18 Km/h, e virou para o quadrante *Oeste.

69%* foi a humidade relativa máxima antes do nascer do sol e 68% depois do nascer do sol até agora.
Notável foi a descida até *32%* cerca das *15h50*, bom para secar a roupa 
*
UV 4 e 747 watts/m2, *bom sol mas sem atingir os valores máximos do ano, ontem dia 8.

Quanto à nebulosidade, as fotos das BeachCam falam por si...  (como não se pode ir lá, é o que há à mão):

*Lagoa de Albufeira, 15h40*, via -se bem longe a Serra de Sintra totalmente livre de nuvens:









*Guincho, 15h05*, em todo o seu esplendor, quase deserto...





*Ericeira, 15h03*, lá está a Serra ao longe, limpinha...





E ainda mais longe, *Santa Cruz/Porto Novo, 15h36.*





Uma situação típica de crista de altas pressões dos Açores ao sul das Ilhas Britânicas, mas está a ser erodida, quinta-feira talvez entre qualquer coisa frontal de noroeste... associada àquela depressão em cavamento rápido e a alta velocidade na corrente atlântica de SW para NE.















A limpidez do céu foi velada ao fim do dia por bruma/neblina e Altocumulus:







Geopower disse:


> Panorâmica a NW:



Eram estes... 












O Aqua teve a melhor das vistas, às 11h13:


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2021 às 00:08)

srr disse:


> Ontem ainda caiu um aguaceiro muito localizado; Tipo nuvem de desenhos animados



E não é que esse aguaceiro tipo "cartoon" foi a estrela do dia, pois ao passar em Alvega acumulou o maior valor do dia de todas as estações do IPMA:* 3,8 mm*.


----------



## srr (10 Mar 2021 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Mínima bem fria, muito sol, mas desagradável.

O Típico de março, grandes inversões.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2021 às 12:48)

minima de *1.2ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mar 2021 às 16:04)

Estes últimos 3/4 dias têm sido bem mais frios, especialmente as noites. Hoje desceu até aos 3 ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2021 às 16:24)

david 6 disse:


> minima de *1.2ºC*



 uma mínima típica de inversão em planície, enquanto aqui ao lado, zona alta de Santa Iria, com *8,2ºC*, foi uma mínima típica mas de lugares altos acima da lezíria (140 m), desta vez a uma hora atípica, pelas *3h35*.

Vento entre NW e Norte, com uma visita aos quadrantes NE e até SE, à volta do meio-dia. Intensidade bastante variável, desde* 35 Km/h* pouco antes da 1h, até quase calmas várias vezes ao longo da madrugada, manhã, tarde...

A máxima provisória é de *18,2ºC* pelas *14h45*, mantém-se à volta dos *18ºC* até este momento. O vento está em NW 20 Km/h.

Notável hoje é o *índice UV*, atingiu *5* entre as *11h35 e as 14h15*.

Humidade relativa entre os *68%* de largo período antes do nascer do sol e os *46%* pelas *12h50*.

Há bastante turbulência térmica visível:





A nebulosidade alta visível a WNW está relacionada com restos de frentes dissipadas a esta latitude:

























Pelo litoral continua um tempo esplêndido, com alguma nortada mas belo sol. Ligeiro cordão de Cumulus acima da Serra de Sintra:

Lagoa de Albufeira, 16h02:





Guincho, 16h05:





Ericeira, 15h56





Como se pode ver, este sol vai de férias nos próximos dois/três dias, mas sem consequências notáveis no que respeita a precipitação, talvez alguns aguaceiros fracos aqui na RLC, assim o diz a previsão do IPMA.

Satélite Terra hoje, às 11h55, resolução 250 m:


----------



## RStorm (10 Mar 2021 às 19:56)

Boa noite 

Mais um dia soalheiro e bastante agradável, mas desta vez o inicio de manhã foi bem mais fresquinho, ao ponto de ter sentido algum frio. Durante a tarde, o sol esteve bem quente, que até me originou uma ligeira queimadura na cara. Típicas amplitudes de Março  
O vento soprou fraco de N/NW, sendo mais notório a partir do final da tarde. 

Mínima: *6,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,6ºC *

T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2021 às 22:28)

Boa noite,
Tirando o que toda a comunidade foreira está à espera que diga e a revelação das duas caras antípodas de março, não houve nada a registar hoje de relevante... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,9°C
Mín: 6,3°C

Agora estão 12,1°C, vento fraco de noroeste e céu pouco nublado. Parece que amanhã o dia será algo pastoso - veremos!


----------



## efcm (11 Mar 2021 às 11:23)

Em Sintra já chove


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2021 às 11:31)

Bom dia,
Eu sinceramente não estava à espera de nada, mas ainda caíram 0,8 mm durante a madrugada devido a esta frente. Nada mau!  
O céu tem estado parcialmente nublado desde então, com alguns momentos de céu limpo. A temperatura atual é de 15,6ºC. 

Os próximos dias, contudo, serão bem diferentes... De domingo para a frente é quase certo que teremos anticiclone e tempo quentinho para o mês em questão.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2021 às 12:18)

Boas!

Hoje vim ao meu posto de trabalho em Coruche. Por aqui o céu tem vindo a ficar progressivamente mais nublado ao longo da manhã. Por agora temos céu praticamente encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2021 às 15:42)

efcm disse:


> Em Sintra já chove





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Eu sinceramente não estava à espera de nada, mas ainda caíram 0,8 mm durante a madrugada devido a esta frente. Nada mau!
> O céu tem estado parcialmente nublado desde então, com alguns momentos de céu limpo. A temperatura atual é de 15,6ºC.



Boa tarde

Uma precipitação indetectável no radar, pois é de nuvens bastante baixas e os radares de Arouca e Loulé estão longe.
Terão sido restos de uma frente quente, pois a frente fria ainda vem a caminho:














Começou aqui na RLC *antes das 3h*, pelo noroeste, claro, *Dunas de Mira e Figueira da Foz* a registarem os primeiros acumulados fracos, logo a seguir Cabo Carvoeiro:





Às *5h* já havia acumulação até ao *Cabo Raso*:





Chegou a *Lisboa antes das 6h*, sendo a *Ajuda* a única EMA do IPMA na capital a registar acumulado hoje, até agora:





Pelas *6h30* foi iniciado o registo em estações WU da margem sul do Tejo, península de Setúbal; às 7h Praia da Rainha e Barreiro acumulavam:





E às* 8h* tinha chegado a *Setúbal*. Esta sucessão de avanços mostra bem que se tratava de uma frente, estranhamente nem assinalada na análise frontal nem com precipitação prevista pelo IPMA para sul da cordilheira central, na previsão actualizada às 5:48:









A indisponibilidade do radar de Coruche não ajuda... 

Aqui em Santa Iria/Póvoa nada caíu, ou pelo menos não acumulou, mas a mínima de *10,7ºC* à 1h30 com subida lenta e regular depois revela uma substituição de massa de ar.
O vento manteve-se à volta do quadrante *Oeste*, *sempre fraco* < 15 Km/h, com calmas mais prolongadas entre as 6h30 e as 10h. Virou recentemente para *NW*.

Entretanto, nas curtas abertas, quando o sol aparece entre as nuvens baixas, é bem forte, atingiu *UV 6* pela primeira vez este ano, radiação *868 watts/m2 *pelas 13h15.

A atmosfera está bastante límpida, como mostram as vistas das BeachCam, cerca das 14h35:
















EDIÇÃO:

Pico de *17,8ºC* às *14h20*; de NNW 23 Km/h com rajada *29 Km/h* às *15h20*.
Descida de 2 hPa nas últimas 3 horas.

Pela imagem do Aqua, às 14h19 e acabada de ser publicada, penso que a frente fria ainda terá algo a precipitar pela RLC, e não apenas a norte de Montejunto-Estrela.
Aguardemos


----------



## RStorm (11 Mar 2021 às 16:54)

Boa Tarde

O dia apresentou-se muito nublado e com abertas, após um inicio de manhã com um aguaceiro fraco curto, que apenas molhou o chão.
O vento tem soprado fraco de NW.

Mínima: *10,0ºC *
Máxima: *18,9ºC *

T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 62%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## LMMS (11 Mar 2021 às 18:04)

Da Praia das Rocas em Castanheira de Pera, nuvens baixas e uma queimada, imagem para Oeste


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2021 às 18:41)

durante a tarde andou assim






andaram aqui a limpar a Ribeira, agora onde tem uma ponte pedonal está limpinho


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2021 às 18:45)

Dia de céu muito nublado sem chuva.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Sul 
Poente a oeste:


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2021 às 03:57)

Começou o chuvisco/chuva fraca pelas *2h30*.
Por enquanto só humedece/molha o chão, ainda não acumula.

É a frente fria que vai descendo em latitude, ao meio dia já terá deixado o território do continente:








Vento fraco de W/WSW, *11,9ºC *depois dos *12,1ºC* de máxima provisória do dia pelas 2h30 
Pressão desceu 1,5 hPa desde a meia-noite.

Com o radar de Coruche "indisponível" nada há para mostrar de ecos, os feixes de Arouca e Loulé não chegam cá aos níveis baixos, onde esta precipitação tem origem.
A nebulosidade da frente quase não atinge os níveis médios:





Até às 2h a frente tinha acumulado só de Rio Maior para norte, já havia passado por Coimbra e foi nessa zona e serras próximas que teve os acumulados mais expressivos na RLC:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2021 às 10:17)

Bom dia, 
Parece que a frente que se dissipou completamente ao passar o Tejo... Enquanto que na Margem Norte ainda chuviscou, a Sul os acumulados foram raquíticos - muito pequenos ou quase nada... O que chega a ser interessante, porque aquela frente invisível de ontem até acumulou mais que a frente propriamente dita de hoje (aliás, a frente de hoje nem sequer teve influência nas temperaturas). 

Ontem, depois da chuva de madrugada, o céu foi limpando ao longo da tarde e, a meio da tarde, estava um céu bastante limpo mas com o céu nublado nos quadrantes leste e norte e um tempo bastante agradável.  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,5ºC
Mín: 9,5ºC
Prec: 0,8 mm

Hoje o céu está bastante nublado e ainda não vi o sol. Estão 14,9ºC e um tempo bastante húmido.


----------



## Geopower (12 Mar 2021 às 10:22)

bom dia. Por Glória do Ribatejo aguaceiro curto e fraco:


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2021 às 15:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece que a frente que se dissipou completamente ao passar o Tejo... Enquanto que na Margem Norte ainda chuviscou, a Sul os acumulados foram raquíticos - muito pequenos ou quase nada... O que chega a ser interessante, porque aquela frente invisível de ontem até acumulou mais que a frente propriamente dita de hoje (aliás, a frente de hoje nem sequer teve influência nas temperaturas).


Boa tarde
Tudo dito, nem é preciso acrescentar mais nada.

Curiosamente desta vez a previsão do IPMA até dava mais para esta madrugada/manhã, e até à tarde para o Alentejo, do que para ontem.








Acumulados de ontem, mas houve valores maiores, só que registados em estações não oficiais:





Por aqui, Santa Iria/Póvoa, continuou tudo a zeros.
Penso que a frente terá passado cerca das 4h, pela rotação do vento W - NW e pelo aumento de intensidade, 10 Km/h - 20 Km/h; pela inversão do sentido de variação da temperatura, subida lenta - descida lenta, e da pressão, descida moderada - subida moderada.
Terá havido substituição da massa de ar mas sem uma fronteira bem definida, a HR passou de um máximo de* 85% às 3h45* para uma descida muito lenta que se prolongou até agora, *44%* é o valor mais baixo até ao momento.

Mínima *10,9ºC* às *6h55*.
Máxima provisória *16,1ºC* às *13h55*.

O vento agora está com características e situação própria de nortada, 20 a 30 Km/h de NW, com o anticiclone instalado a Oeste da península, embora sem baixas pressões sobre esta.
O movimento da frente foi um pouco mais lento do que anunciado, mas lá está a dissipação quase a deixar o território às 12h:








Há cerca de duas horas atrás os restos da frente estavam sobre a costa sul do Algarve. A nebulosidade alta não estando directamente relacionada com a frente mas talvez com o_ jet stream_ a 300 hPa a passar nas latitudes centrais do território:
Imagem do Aqua cerca das 13h24:


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2021 às 17:12)

fui dar uma volta, esta lagoa aqui na Fajarda bem mais cheia desde a ultima vez passei lá, estava bem mais baixo comparado há 1 mês atrás






no último fim de semana também dei uma caminhada nos arredores e passei por este pequeno açude


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2021 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia foi marcado pelo céu nublado, e algo fresco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2021 às 15:24)

Boa tarde

Madrugada bem mais fria,* 7,3ºC* de mínima às *6h45*.
O sol em céu limpo, só com uns finos Estratocumulus a Oeste e algumas nuvens altas a Leste, fez a temperatura subir a uns confortáveis *16,6ºC* pelas *14h40*. Talvez ainda suba um bocadinho mais mas o vento não ajuda.
Nortada *15 a 30 Km/h* com rajadas *39 Km/h*, de Norte mesmo, ou por vezes NNW.

*UV 5* e 837 watts/m2.

HR mínima de *43%*, pouco antes das 15h.

Uma imagem vale mais do que a descrição acima...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mar 2021 às 21:42)

Boa noite,
Depois dum dia de céu nublado e nada de precipitação, o dia de hoje foi soalheiro e ameno, mas bastante ventoso. A mínima nem foi assim tão baixa por causa do vento e a mínima deverá ser ainda mais alta por causa do vento mais intenso nesta noite. Amanhã a temperatura deverá atingir os 20°C novamente e nos dias seguintes deverei ultrapassar o máximo anual de 21,8°C que tenho até agora.  

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Ontem
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 10,9°C

Hoje
Máx: 17,7°C
Mín: 9,4°C 

Agora estão 12,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2021 às 13:39)

Por aqui sigo com um incio de tarde, de céu limpo, e sol, e a temperatura na ordem dos 19ºC, e se não fosse o vento fraco, ainda aquecia mais, mas assim está bom, o calor tem tempo de vir.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mar 2021 às 19:34)

Boa noite

Entre sexta-feira e a manhã de ontem, o tempo apresentou-se fresco e com céu parcialmente nublado, temporariamente com boas abertas. Ainda chegou a chuviscar na manhã de sexta mas nem chegou a molhar o chão.
Desde a tarde de ontem, o cenário mudou gradualmente com a lestada a entrar em ação, soprando em geral moderada e trazendo novamente o tempo soalheiro e agradável 

Os próximos dias prometem ser quentinhos, mas parece-me cada vez mais evidente que a tal entrada fria chegará no final da semana  Vamos acompanhando e torcer para que não seja tão agreste e que não provoque danos agrícolas 
Chuva que é bom, nem vê-la 

Sexta: *10,1ºC / 16,9ºC *
Sábado: *8,2ºC / 16,7ºC *
Domingo: *9,0ºC / 19,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *14,3ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NE-E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2021 às 12:40)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia ameno e de céu limpo. A mínima não foi assim tão baixa devido ao vento, já a máxima voltou a ultrapassar os 20ºC. O dia foi de céu limpo e tempo ameno mas ventoso. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,6ºC
Mín: 9,4ºC

Entretanto o dia segue idêntico hoje. A manhã foi mais fresca devido à inexistência de vento, mas entretanto o vento já virou para leste e a temperatura disparou, estando agora nos 18,0ºC. 
Os próximos dias serão quentinhos, mas a próxima semana será fresquinha, veremos até que ponto será fresca.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mar 2021 às 18:27)

Pelo Ribatejo tarde a fazer lembrar o verão.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento quase nulo.

Poente a oeste:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2021 às 23:56)

Dois dias semelhantes quanto ao céu.

Fica o exemplo das nuvens altas a correrem de Oeste, vistas hoje da Serra de Sintra (Pedra Amarela).


E a imagem do satélite Aqua, pelas 13h54:






As máximas de ontem e hoje foram 19,4ºC e 20,6ºC, respectivamente.
Mínimas 9,9ºC e 11,1ºC.

Primavera, portanto.


----------



## A ver se chove (16 Mar 2021 às 09:34)

Março, marçagão. Manhãs de Inverno e tardes de Verão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mar 2021 às 13:16)

A ver se chove disse:


> Março, marçagão. Manhãs de Inverno e tardes de Verão.


Sem dúvida! As noites ainda são frescas, mas os dias têm sido bastante amenos e até diria algo quentes. 
Ontem, como já previa, a temperatura máxima anual que tinha anteriormente foi superada, e hoje a máxima de ontem está a ser superada. 

Ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 22,1ºC
Mín: 7,9ºC

Agora estão 22,1ºC e céu totalmente limpo. Entretanto, vendo as últimas atualizações, parece-me que o frio da próxima semana será somente ao nível da sensação térmica devido ao vento e nem será nada de especial por aqui... Como eu já disse anteriormente, por aqui, eventos de frio à séria a partir de março é como acreditar em coelhos que põem ovos. No ano passado tivemos um evento no final do mês, mas nem é muito comum...


----------



## Geopower (16 Mar 2021 às 14:15)

Início de tarde primaveril.
Céu limpo. Vento fraco de ENE

Panorâmica a norte com os campos verdejantes:


----------



## Northern Lights (16 Mar 2021 às 15:59)

SIgo com 22,9 ºC. 
A Máxima de hoje e até agora do ano foi de 23,4 ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2021 às 16:26)

Boas!

Tempo primaveril aqui pela Azambuja, com céu limpo e brisa de Nordeste.


----------



## Northern Lights (16 Mar 2021 às 17:47)

Pelas 17h a temperatura ainda marcou 23,5, a nova máxima do ano.
Agora está nos 23ºC.


----------



## Luis Rafael (16 Mar 2021 às 18:54)

Por aqui, a nova máxima do ano ficou nos 25,8 ºC às 14h49  e a mínima de 11,2ºC, às 07h14.

Amplitude térmica do dia de 14,6ºC.


----------



## Toby (16 Mar 2021 às 19:38)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Por aqui, a nova máxima do ano ficou nos 25,8 ºC às 14h49  e a mínima de 11,2ºC, às 07h14.
> 
> Amplitude térmica do dia de 14,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2021 às 20:30)

Boa tarde

Além da subida simultânea da mínima e da máxima, talvez mais notável tenha sido a regularidade da variação de temperatura ao longo do dia.

Mínima de *13,3ºC*  pelas *6h45* e máxima de *22,7ºC* pelas *15h55*. Entre as 12h40 e as 19h00 a temperatura manteve-se acima dos 20,0ºC.

O vento esteve sempre no quadrante Nordeste, variando gradualmente de Norte a Leste da meia-noite ao meio-dia, e de volta a Norte mas com variação mais irregular até às 19h. Desde então virou um pouco, NNE-NE.
Intensidade entre* 10 e 29 Km/h,* sendo este valor atingido isoladamente pelas *13h55*. Mais variável à tarde, também neste período atingido os valores mais baixos. Desde as 18h que se mantém fraco, inferior a 15 Km/h. 

Notável ainda a secura do ar, HR entre *45%*, pouco depois da meia-noite e depois novamente às 7h10, e *22%* em vários momentos entre as *16h55 e as 17h35.*

Na imagem do Terra hoje às 11h19, pode observar-se os aluviões costeiros graças à calmaria oceânica e limpidez atmosférica.
Off-topic: A neve na Estrela resume-se apenas ao planalto da Torre e Cântaros.


----------



## srr (17 Mar 2021 às 08:43)

Bom dia

Hoje tenho algo de relevante a relatar;

-toda a noite com vento moderado, algo pouco frequente por estas bandas


----------



## Aine (17 Mar 2021 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

por aqui temos tido uns dias bem agradáveis, já a cheirar a primavera.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Mar 2021 às 12:41)

Bom dia 

Tem havido dias incríveis de primavera a dar algum alento, muito sol, algum vento e temperaturas altas para a época! Começa a ver-se as arvores a florir e os passarinhos a cantar  

Destaque para a máxima de *24,1ºC ontem* e ar bastante seco (a HR mínima chegou aos *26%!!*). Vento moderado de E/NE a acompanhar. 
Sinóptica característica de pleno Verão, se estivessemos nessa altura do ano estes dias seriam insuportáveis e com alto risco de incêndio... 

Hoje o dia é semelhante, com vento um pouco mais intenso de NE! Rajadas perto dos 40 km/h por vezes.
Já estão *20,1ºC* e céu completamente limpo


----------



## RStorm (17 Mar 2021 às 13:11)

Bom dia

Tal como previsto, os últimos dois dias foram bem quentinhos e soalheiros, sendo que ontem alcancei a nova máxima anual *23,4ºC *
A lestada tem marcado presença, assim também como a nebulosidade alta.
O dia de hoje segue com o mesmo padrão. Literalmente "Março, marçagão" a fazer jus 

A entrada fria prevista parece que já não vai ser nada de especial no geral e ainda bem, apenas poderá haver alguma sensação térmica devido ao vento. Entretanto os modelos parecem já estar a projetar precipitação para meados da próxima semana  

Segunda: *8,7ºC / 21,3ºC *
Terça: *9,4ºC / 23,4ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *9,5ºC *
T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 41%
Vento: NE-E / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2021 às 15:52)

Mais um dia em regime de Nordeste seco, noites amenas e tardes soalheiras e relativamente quentes.

*21,3ºC* agora, com tendência ainda de subida, e uma mínima de* 12,7ºC*.

Vento entre *NE e Norte*, rajada máxima de *50 Km/h* pelas *8h30*. O período mais intenso foi entre as 8h e as 13h, mas sempre com grandes variações, de 13 a 37 Km/h.

Tempo bastante seco, HR não foi além dos *48%* durante a madrugada e já desceu aos *35%* nesta altura. Começa a ver-se o solo amplamente gretado.

Em off-topic, a perspectiva do restante mês de Março parece vir a continuar esta situação, a incógnita permanece apenas para a última semana.
No geral, este Março vem na linha de tendência de diminuição da precipitação média, evidenciada desde as últimas décadas do século passado.


----------



## Northern Lights (17 Mar 2021 às 17:26)

Máxima de 21,6 ºC, mais baixa do que ontem.
Agora sigo com 21,5 ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2021 às 23:08)

Boa noite,
Tirando o tempo ameno e céu limpo, há muito pouco para dizer. De facto, não só os dias têm sido amenos como as mínimas também tiveram um aumento significativo nos últimos dias devido ao vento. 
Quanto à entrada de ar frio, não será nada de especial aqui pela zona, ao contrário do que muitos falaram por aí nas sociais. De facto as máximas apenas baixarão para valores próximos à média mensal e as mínimas estarão um pouco abaixo, sendo que a grande diferença será sobretudo ao nível da sensação térmica relacionada com o vento de nordeste. O que acontece é que esse vento também irá impedir as inversões térmicas e a formação de geadas e orvalhos que, de outra forma, aconteceriam certamente...  Depois parece que o anticiclone rapidamente ganha força e desvia a entrada continental para o Mediterrâneo, tanto que, no início da próxima semana, estão já previstos 20°C novamente! 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Ontem
Máx: 23,9°C
Mín: 10,2°C

Hoje
Máx: 23,1°C
Mín: 10,8°C

Agora estão 15,4°C, céu limpo e uma brisa de nordeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2021 às 23:10)

Boas pessoal,

Pois é grandes dias, também faziam falta.
Confesso que ver máximas de 25 graus no raso faz alguma confusão,  contudo não me surpreende pela persistência desta lestada,curiosamente  até água do mar está incrivelmente cristalina.  A lestada tem estado forte junto ao mar.
Não muito longe daqui o vale de Colares tem estado interessante com mínimas frias e dias diria quentes para aquela região com tanta influência marítima. Os valores por lá registados estão mesmo correctos, pois basta comparar com a estação amadora que existe no wunderground,  que está a escassos metros da estação do ipma (instalada na quinta dos 7 nomes). A chuva foi dar uma volta, mas convenhamos  não é preciso fazer dramas.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Mar 2021 às 00:10)

Hoje a máxima não foi tão alta devido ao vento mais forte e constante durante boa parte do dia: *22,5°C 
*
A partir do final da tarde diminuiu muito, tornando-se mesmo fraco/nulo e a temperatura já desceu aos 16,7°C. No entanto, voltou a aumentar o vento de NE e a temperatura subiu aos *17,5°C *actuais! 
Uma noite ainda de inverno (no calendário) atípica...


----------



## meko60 (18 Mar 2021 às 12:26)

Bom dia!
Noite e manhã ventosa, a lestada está a secar o ambiente......40% de HR neste momento aqui em Almada Velha. A temperatura é agradável com 17,2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Mar 2021 às 15:23)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dias quentinhos e agradáveis por cá  Quarto dia consecutivo acima dos* 20ºc*, e com HR extremamente baixa, destacando o dia de hoje , onde neste momento tenho apenas *15%* de *HR * Faziam falta alguns dia assim, mas era muito importante que Março ainda trouxesse alguma precipitação, vamos ver ! Por outro lado,  felizmente que o AA fez o seu trabalho , e o frio que vamos ter no próximo fds vai ser passageiro e menos intenso que o previsto, para bem da nossa agricultura  Estes dias tem trazido os primeiros sinais fortes de Primavera, bonitos poentes, e tal como @jonas_87 referiu água muito cristalina ! Fica uns registos dos últimos dias feitos em Azeitão e Lisboa 





First signs of spring 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beautiful morning by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Green and blue by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Convent, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Convent, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




First signs of spring 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




First signs of spring 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Olha para esta água @jonas_87 




Serra da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Mar 2021 às 15:41)

João Pedro disse:


> E hoje lá fotografei o lírio silvestre que por lá tinha visto aqui há uns dias:



Maravilhoso João, tal como todos os outros registos , mas gosto especialmente a dos cavalos "dourados"  Obrigado 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fica também umas do poente do passado dia 11, ,mas numa versão mais citadina 




Dusk in the pattern of the discoveries, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




MAAT - Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology / EDP Foundation, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Dusk in the pattern of the discoveries, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2021 às 15:51)

Boa tarde

*18% de humidade relativa, às 14h30*.
Tem estado inferior a 30% desde cerca do meio-dia.
Durante a madrugada o valor mais alto foi apenas *38%*.

Temperatura máxima provisória *18,6ºC* às *15h10*. Dia mais fresco do que os anteriores mas sentindo-se só na máxima, a mínima foi praticamente igual a ontem, *12,6ºC* das *6h55 às 7h10*.

A curva de variação da temperatura apresenta uma regularidade extrema, quase uma curva matemática sinusoidal com ligeiro ruído de +-0,1ºC/0,2ºC.

Vento entre *20 e 35 Km/h* toda a noite, até às 7h30, diminuiu ligeiramente desde então e mantém-se agora com grande amplitude de variação, entre* 11 e 30 Km/h*, aparente tendência de abrandamento.
Rajada máxima de *53 Km/h *às *6h40*.
Direcção de *Nordeste* bastante estável, algumas oscilações entre ENE e NNE.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2021 às 15:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Dias quentinhos e agradáveis por cá  Quarto dia consecutivo acima dos* 20ºc*, e com HR extremamente baixa, destacando o dia de hoje , onde neste momento tenho apenas *15%* de *HR *Faziam falta alguns dia assim, mas era muito importante que Março ainda trouxesse alguma precipitação, vamos ver ! Por outro lado,  felizmente que o AA fez o seu trabalho , e o frio que vamos ter no próximo fds vai ser passageiro e menos intenso que o previsto, para bem da nossa agricultura  Estes dias tem trazido os primeiros sinais fortes de Primavera, bonitos poentes, e tal como @jonas_87 referiu água muito cristalina ! Fica uns registos dos últimos dias feitos em Azeitão e Lisboa
> 
> ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Maravilhoso João, tal como todos os outros registos , mas gosto especialmente a dos cavalos "dourados" Obrigado
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fica também umas do poente do passado dia 11, ,mas numa versão mais citadina
> ...


Belíssimas fotografias como sempre Ricardo!  A Arrábida e as suas águas cristalinas, que maravilha. O mesmo se pode dizer das fotografias do poente com o Padrão dos descobrimentos bem enquadrado.  Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Geopower (18 Mar 2021 às 19:21)

Pelo Ribatejo dia de céu limpo com vento moderado.
Vento moderado de NE.
Poente a oeste:


----------



## Toby (18 Mar 2021 às 21:11)

Boa noite,

Primeira comparação com a estação Juan

Alcobaca - Lagoa Do Cao:






São Martinho do Porto:








Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Uma nova estação certificada na InfoClimat em São Martinho do Porto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (18 Mar 2021 às 21:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Maravilhoso João, tal como todos os outros registos , mas gosto especialmente a dos cavalos "dourados"  Obrigado
> 
> 
> Dusk in the pattern of the discoveries, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Gosto muito da segunda, a mistura de arquitectura e céu


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2021 às 21:19)

Boas,

Grandes fotos dessa faixa costeira incrível.
No outro dia uma pessoa amiga que pesca falou-me nesse detalhe da lestada fazer com que água fique muita mais cristalina,  de facto é mesmo verdade.Curioso.
Aqui na freguesia também temos boas pérolas,não do nível daí, mas é o que se arranja:



for one last time poem

Somos todos uns sortudos.

______

14,5 graus.
A lestada esteve intensa em todo lado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2021 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui os últimos dois dias foram quentinhos mas ligeiramente mais frescos que terça-feira. Ontem, de facto, o vento de nordeste foi relativamente forte e permitiu um descenso da temperatura máxima. 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Anteontem
Máx: 23,1ºC
Mín: 10,8ºC

Ontem
Máx: 20,2ºC
Mín: 11,7ºC
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h NE

Hoje o vento está a ser mais fraco que ontem, logo a sensação térmica agora até é idêntica à de há 24 horas atrás. Contudo, a manhã foi bem mais fresca e esteve algo desagradável, com uma temperatura mínima inferior a 10ºC e vento fraco de leste. Agora estão 18,0ºC e céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco de noroeste. 
Na próxima semana voltam os 23 a 24ºC e chuva nem vê-la! A vala, que há um mês corria com uma força tremenda, já secou quase por completo...


----------



## A ver se chove (20 Mar 2021 às 11:01)

Por aqui o vento esteve constante durante a noite, até acordava com a roupa a bater no estendal.

E nota-se que o vento é bem frio, segundo a app do Android 13° e sensação térmica de 10°

É bom para a electricidade, quase 70% proveniente de eólica durante a noite


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mar 2021 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!

O vento de NE mantém-se implacável, com algumas variações na sua intensidade ao longo dos dia!!
Ontem mais fraco, mas hoje voltou a ser moderado a forte e com rajadas! A mais alta a rondar os *60 km/h *durante a manhã

Dia bem mais fresco hoje, ainda *15,5°C *a esta hora e HR muito baixa - *29%*!!
Impressionante os valores da humidade aqui no litoral... Por vezes nem em pleno verão apresentam valores tão baixos em vários dias consecutivos!

Mínima fria de *9,3°C*, mas sensação térmica inferior claro.
Esta madrugada ainda deverá descer mais...


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2021 às 19:46)

Boa noite 

O tempo prossegue soalheiro e ameno, mas tem se vindo a notar uma descida nas temperaturas devido à chegada da entrada fria. 
O céu tem se apresentado geralmente limpo, por vezes pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NE, em especial durante o dia, e como consequência a humidade tem descido até valores na ordem dos 30%, principalmente durante o pico da tarde 

Quarta: *9,5ºC / 22,6ºC *
Quinta: *9,0ºC / 19,2ºC *
Sexta: *7,0ºC / 18,1ºC *
Sábado: *7,9ºC / 16,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 34% 
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Toby (20 Mar 2021 às 20:13)

Boa noite,

Resumo do dia 20/03

*Alcobaça*







*São Martinho do Porto*






*Monte Real*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2021 às 23:33)

Boa noite pessoal,  

Obrigado @joralentejano , @ toby  e @jonas_87  De facto a lestada torna a água bastante mais cristalina, depois o calcário da Arrábida faz o resto! Cada lugar belo à sua maneira, e bem que eu fico regalado  com os registos que vosses fazem das vossas zonas  Não o deixem de fazer por favor  

-‐----‐-----------------

Hoje foi mais um foi dia de secura , com muito sol, contudo o vento a criar um desconforto térmico desagradável! Máxima de 17.4°c! Vento seco que não desarma, e que aliado às constantes HR muito baixas há vários dias consecutivos,  já pede alguma precipitação com urgência para  repor humidade à superfície novamente,  mas não está fácil Amanhã não deverá ser muito diferente de hoje, apesar de a noite hoje estar mais fresca,  para a semana a temperatura volta  subir acima dos 20°c !

Tatual: 9.6°c , vento fraco a moderado predominante de Este, e 67% de HR.

Resto de bom fds a todos 


Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2021 às 03:32)

*2ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (21 Mar 2021 às 09:26)

Geada hoje de manhã aqui e Alenquer (Alto Concelho) - campos a volta de casa com uma boa camada.  minima foi de 0ºC às 7h 18..


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2021 às 13:11)

minima de *0.8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2021 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

A secura impera.
Esta imagem da Beachcam de Lagoa de Albufeira, hoje pelas 15h00, ilustra bem as características dos últimos dias: céu praticamente limpo, ar seco, vento nos quadrantes Norte e Nordeste:






Comparando com o céu três dias atrás, quinta-feira 18, antes de a frente fria de nordeste renovar a entrada de ar seco continental no último dia do Inverno astronómico
:





A imagem de Santa Rita (Santa Cruz) ilustra por seu turno a calmaria oceânica na costa ocidental:
Hoje às 15h15






E dia 18, à mesma hora, sem qualquer diferença






Incompreensivelmente a Câmara de Vila Franca de Xira decidiu cortar o coberto vegetal de grandes extensões de terreno confinante com zonas urbanas. Resultado: aceleração da perda de água pelos solos, destruição de habitats de insectos polinizadores, desertificação. Ainda estamos em Março! Será que pensam que o Verão já começou?

Dia 5 estava assim:





Dia 11 ainda estava assim:





E no primeiro dia de Primavera, quando se inicia a maior pujança da floração, fizeram isto:





Novamente comparar o antes e o depois. Nem deram tempo às flores desabrocharem:








E não, não é por irem trabalhar o terreno para cultura, fizeram até nas encostas de declive > 40%:





Este é o aspecto que o terreno está a tomar rapidamente em todo o lado:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2021 às 18:54)

Por cá foi mais um dia ameno, e com vento fraco, e a esta hora notasse já algum arrefecimento.
O calor e o vento moderado que soprou ao longo de vários dias desta última semana, secou o solo, muito rapidamente, e a erva está já a começar a secar em alguns sítios, já vi ontem pivots a regar, bem com um terreno, que ardeu na totalidade, cerca de 1 ha, devido á queima de sobrantes que se descontrolou e alastrou a este mesmo terreno.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2021 às 18:56)

Final de tarde com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW.

Poente a oeste:


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2021 às 03:05)

1.1ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Mar 2021 às 08:44)

Estou surpreendido com a mínima de hoje:
5,8 °C!
Agora sigo já com 8 °C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2021 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Por aqui os últimos dois dias foram mais frescos que os anteriores mas ainda assim não percebo todo o sensacionalismo nas redes sociais... Estamos em março, não em maio, e a média de temperaturas máximas de março por aqui é de 15,4ºC (e mínimas de 8,2ºC). Tendo em conta as máximas que tivemos nos últimos dias, não houve nem um dia com uma temperatura máxima inferior ao normal.  As mínimas, sim, estiveram abaixo do normal nas últimas 48 horas... 
A sensação térmica foi baixa, sobretudo no sábado (no domingo à tarde não tanto), mas felizmente a dita cuja foi empurrada para o Mediterrâneo. Agora falta saber quando é que volta a chover... 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Anteontem
Máx: 16,9ºC
Mín: 8,7ºC

Ontem
Máx: 17,9ºC
Mín: 5,0ºC

Hoje de madrugada não houve vento como nos dias anteriores, mas a mínima teve o mesmo valor que no dia de ontem. Contudo, a temperatura segue já em alta e já está nos 13,3ºC, com vento de nordeste. Hoje voltará o calorzinho...


----------



## srr (22 Mar 2021 às 12:55)

Bom dia,

Já está, minima de 2 as 08h00

E geado nos telhados, nada bom.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2021 às 13:25)

minima de *-0.4ºC* , acordei um pouco mais tarde não vi, mas disseram que havia alguma geada, foi a despedida do inverno


----------



## A ver se chove (22 Mar 2021 às 14:34)

StormRic disse:


> Incompreensivelmente a Câmara de Vila Franca de Xira decidiu cortar o coberto vegetal de grandes extensões de terreno confinante com zonas urbanas. Resultado: aceleração da perda de água pelos solos, destruição de habitats de insectos polinizadores, desertificação. Ainda estamos em Março! Será que pensam que o Verão já começou?



Em parte é o que dá o prazo da limpeza dos terrenos ser até 15 de Março e só ter sido adiado para 15 de Maio já no inicio deste mês.


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2021 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde 

Ontem o dia foi um dia "fresco", em especial devido ao vento de NE, após uma madrugada algo fria em que a mínima baixou bem. Hoje o vento cessou totalmente e nota-se que está mais calor. 
A humidade é que continua com níveis bastante baixos  

Ontem fiz uma caminhada higiénica aqui pelos campos da zona e reparei que a pequena vala perto do meu bairro, que há um mês atrás corria água, encontra-se apenas com alguns (poucos) charcos e o resto é só lama. Sei que o inverno foi bastante generoso no geral, mas já começa a fazer falta que as torneiras se abram novamente 

Ontem: *5,1ºC / 17,1ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *6,8ºC *
T. Atual: *20,0ºC *
HR: 27% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2021 às 19:46)

Hoje terá sido o dia com as maiores amplitudes térmicas.
Assente-se para já os extraordinários *25,5ºC* de diferença entre as temperaturas dos registos horários das 7h e das 16h em* Alvega*:









Ontem as mínimas foram negativas em várias estações, a par de máximas acima dos 20ºC.
Coruche e Tomar com as maiores amplitudes e extremos.











Anteriormente à passagem da frente do dia 19, no *dia 16* também se atingiram amplitudes notáveis, superiores a *22ºC*.
*22,5ºC* em *Tomar*, já referida no tópico da monitorização do clima, mas também em *Alcobaça e Rio Maior*, *22,3ºC e 22,2ºC* respectivamente.









Hoje, calmaria brumosa mas um oceano esplêndido:











A propósito, as estações de referência que eu seguia aqui na zona estão com problemas ou off-line. Especialmente Parque Santa Iria cuja posição privilegiada dava muito boas indicações quanto ao vento e insolação em particular.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2021 às 12:42)

minima de *1.2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2021 às 21:59)

As temperaturas ontem atingiram uma amplitude notável, *26,7ºC* em *Alvega*, *24,7ºC* em *Coruche*, *23,0ºC* em *Tomar*, *21,6ºC* em *Rio Maior*,* 21,0ºC* em *Alcobaça*.

*Alvega e Coruche* tiveram, de facto, as duas máximas mais altas e as duas mínimas mais baixas da RLC, feito notável. Portanto a planície ribatejana teve um comportamento quase tipicamente de um... deserto: sua-se durante o dia e gela-se à noite, literalmente.











Hoje as mínimas horárias não chegaram a valores negativos mas tal não impede que tenha havido ainda mínimas abaixo de zero. Com as máximas a superarem os 24ºC, novamente amplitudes violentas, mas menos do que ontem, em princípio.

A curva de valores horários da temperatura de Alvega garante-lhe, quase de certeza, o primeiro lugar no que se refere a extremos de tudo: mínima, máxima, amplitude
.





O aspecto do céu fez lembrar, tristemente, dias de Verão com horizontes de fumo, isto em finais de Inverno e início de Primavera. Sob este aspecto, próximas trovoadas não são bemvindas.











O oceano continua lindo e calmo:






Nebulosidade típica do fim do dia:


----------



## marcoguarda (24 Mar 2021 às 14:11)

Esta tua penúltima foto, onde é? Sítio giro, nunca fui!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2021 às 15:26)

marcoguarda disse:


> Esta tua penúltima foto, onde é? Sítio giro, nunca fui!



As duas primeiras são na Lagoa de Albufeira (Sesimbra); as duas últimas são no hotel da praia de Porto Novo, vendo-se mais além a Praia de Santa Rita e Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras).

São as Beachcam com melhor qualidade de imagem e mobilidade, na minha opinião 

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagoa-de-albufeira/

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-de-santa-rita/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mar 2021 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui, os últimos dias foram bem amenos e com céu limpo. As noites foram frescas, mas as mínimas aumentaram paulatinamente, e as máximas subiram para valores próximos a 20ºC, sendo que nos próximos dias deverão superar esta barreira.  

*Charneca de Caparica*

Anteontem
Máx: 19,7ºC
Mín: 5,0ºC

Ontem
Máx: 20,3ºC
Mín: 6,7ºC

Hoje a temperatura está ligeiramente mais baixa devido ao vento de noroeste, mas ainda assim o dia está bem ameno e primaveril, com 18,8ºC de temperatura atual e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2021 às 19:23)

Em Glória do Ribatejo final de tarde fria com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW.
Poente a oeste:


----------



## RStorm (25 Mar 2021 às 12:40)

Boa Tarde 

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo  Este ano, o ditado de Março tem sido bem vincado ao perfil do mês. 
Alguma nebulosidade dispersa e vento fraco do quadrante N. 

Isto promete aquecer bem no fim de semana, mas partir de segunda poderemos ter surpresas 

Segunda: *6,8ºC / 20,7ºC *
Terça: *6,6ºC / 21,0ºC *
Quarta: *7,4ºC / 18,9ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *8,5ºC*  
T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2021 às 12:53)

minima de *0.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2021 às 20:09)

Boa tarde

Dados da estação Meteo Santa Iria:

*Ontem*, máxima de *19,6ºC* cerca das *14h30* e mínima de *8,9ºC* pelas *6h55*.

*Hoje*, mínima de *8,7ºC* das *4h45 às 5h25* (provisória) e máxima de *20,5ºC* à volta das *14h00*.

Vento em geral fraco, por vezes em calma, deambulando pelos quadrantes NW e NE.
HR entre os 79% ao nascer do sol e os 50% às 14h10.

O céu começou a aumentar de nebulosidade por nuvens altas a partir do meio da manhã, vindas de WSW..
Já perto do pôr-do-sol a virga dos Cirrus formava um curioso funil, só pude apanhar isto:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2021 às 12:21)

Bom dia,
Ao contrário de dias anteriores, ontem esteve alguma nebulosidade elevada, trazida pelo vento de sudoeste constante ao longo do dia. A temperatura foi um pouco mais baixa que em dias anteriores (falo obviamente da máxima). 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,4°C
Mín: 6,5°C

Hoje a mínima foi mais alta e o vento de nordeste tem levado a um aumento constante da temperatura até agora, estando neste momento nos 17,2°C. Também já se nota a elevada carga de poeiras do al-Gharb al-Magreb por aqui, e que irá piorar nas próximas horas. Aliás, já se nota que está pior porque de manhã o sol ainda brilhava bem e agora o brilho está bem mais fraco e não está nebulosidade elevada.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2021 às 15:55)

Dia de céu nublado com abertas e muitas poeiras no ar.
Vento moderado de Norte.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 00:28)

Boa tarde

Dia estranho, céu esbranquiçado da poeira, Cirrostratus, estratocumulus pela manhã que se dissiparam à tarde.

Mínima de *9,4ºC* das *7h05 às 7h20*; máxima de *20,4ºC* cerca das *14h20*. Registos da estação Meteo Santa Iria, única estação em funcionamento e fiável aqui na zona.
A zona mais urbana onde a estação está localizada é relativamente mais abrigada dos ventos dominantes, comparada com a estação de Parque Santa Iria que está _offline_. Predominou hoje vento fraco, mesmo nas rajadas, ou calma, em geral do quadrante Nordeste ou Norte.

Humidade relativa máxima *77%* cerca da hora da temperatura mínima e HR mínima de *44%* por volta das 16h25.

*14,2ºC* e a brisa de Nordeste pelo fim da tarde/crepúsculo tornavam o ambiente algo desagradável na rua.

*11,2ºC* neste momento.

Aspecto do céu ao fim da tarde:

WSW, 18h34






WNW, 18h35






W, 18h37







Lagoa de Albufeira










Praia de Porto Novo/Santa Rita (Vimeiro)





Temperatura actual (00h30): 10,9ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2021 às 19:11)

Boa tarde,

E depois de uns dias monótonos, sem muito para contar, o dia de hoje marcou a diferença, pois o céu nublado, permaneceu ao longo de todo o dia, bem como uma temperatura fresca.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2021 às 12:48)

Bom dia

Sol e poeirada com fartura é o que tem reinado nestes últimos dias 
Notou-se uma subida na temperatura, mas no entanto estas estão a ser bem abaixo do previsto, talvez devido à carga de poeiras 
Alguma nebulosidade alta presente e o vento passou a predominar do quadrante leste.

Vi um mapa algures nas redes sociais a mostrar boas chances de trovoadas durante esta tarde na zona da Lezíria e no Vale do Sado. Não sei se é verídico e também não estou com muita fé, mas vamos ver como se desenrolam as próximas horas 

Quinta: *8,5ºC / 18,0ºC *
Sexta: *9,6ºC / 18,8ºC *
Sábado: *10,3ºC / 21,2ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *10,4ºC *
T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2021 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

A manhã começou com céu nublado, e bem fresca, mas agora já está está uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## Geopower (28 Mar 2021 às 17:46)

Dia de calor no Ribatejo. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de este.
Panorâmica a SE:


----------



## Geopower (28 Mar 2021 às 19:55)

Primeiro poente do horário de Verão com bastante poeira na atmosfera. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2021 às 00:26)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Sol e poeirada com fartura é o que tem reinado nestes últimos dias
> Notou-se uma subida na temperatura, mas no entanto estas estão a ser bem abaixo do previsto, talvez devido à carga de poeiras
> ...


Foi um pouco cedo demais para tirar essas conclusões, certo? A realidade foi que hoje foi um dia incrivelmente quente, acentuado pelo tempo abafado, vento de nordeste e sol amarelado e já algo forte (de facto, estive fora de casa e digamos que foi a primeira vez este ano que realmente senti calor).  Uma coisa curiosa é que a temperatura máxima foi atingida pouco antes de o vento rodar para noroeste - mal isso aconteceu e a temperatura desceu uns 5ºC nos minutos seguintes, e uma hora depois já se encontrava bem abaixo dos 20ºC. 
Voltando um pouco atrás, aqui estão os dados de dias anteriores, todos iguais e poeirentos (mas sexta-feira estava melhor): 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Anteontem (sexta-feira)
Máx: 19,2ºC
Mín: 7,9ºC

Ontem (sábado)
Máx: 22,1ºC
Mín: 9,6ºC

Hoje (domingo)
Máx: 24,8ºC
Mín: 12,2ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC e céu nublado, com vento de sudoeste. Claramente já estão em aproximação os restos da depressão isolada que afetou nos últimos dias a Madeira, mas por aqui apenas deverá render umas pingas e sujar os carros todos. Veremos! 
Segundo alguns relatos, houve alguma instabilidade fraca na Serra Algarvia hoje, mas não por aqui (e nem estava previsto nada).


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 04:14)

Registados há minutos, na rua em vários locais:

*17,5ºC* com HR* 60%* e vento até *18 Km/h* de *NE*.


Extremos (*Meteo Santa Iria*) de anteontem, dia *27*:

Mínima *10,7ºC* às *3h35*, máxima* 24,5ºC* cerca das *15h40* e novamente por volta das *16h25.
*
HR *70%* das *7h55 às 8h30*, desceu até aos *30%* pelas *14h15*.

Vento em calma ou com "rajadinhas" até 10 Km/h, em geral do quadrante Nordeste; de NW até às 4h30.


Ontem, *28*:

*12ºC *das *7h30 às 7h45*; subiu até *26,5ºC* às *17h00* só começando a descer às 17h30. Pelas 19h30 teve uma *descida rápida de 5ºC* durante cerca de meia hora, estabilizando a partir das 21h.
HR entre* 66% e 38%*, aproximadamente às mesmas horas dos extremos de temperatura.

Até ao início da descida rápida da temperatura o vento manteve-se em *calma ou muito fraco de NE* (só com ocasionais rajadas até 8 Km/h). A partir das *19h40 *aumentou até *10 Km/h de NW *e atingindo os *21 Km/h* nas rajadas. Voltou à calma já depois da meia-noite. 

A possibilidade de aguaceiros prevista para o início do dia de hoje, 29, até ao princípio da tarde dever-se-á a estes ecos em movimento lento para NNW, relacionados à vista com nuvens médias e altas. Ou seja, por enquanto parecem-me mais ecos de virga.










A imagem de satélite e massas de ar mostra isto:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 06:28)

Actividade eléctrica ao largo (longe, a cerca de 100 Km) da costa ocidental do continente, começou cerca das 4:40 utc.


----------



## srr (29 Mar 2021 às 10:37)

Boa semana,

Esta mais interessante mete reologicamente, falando;

Céu nublado e sensação de frio com 15º as 10h00.


----------



## Geopower (29 Mar 2021 às 10:45)

Em Glória do Ribatejo registo de aguaceiro fraco e disperso por volta das 08:40h.
Neste momento céu encoberto. Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Tufao André (29 Mar 2021 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

O dia acordou muito nublado e bastante poeirento, com algumas abertas neste momento. Sem registo de precipitação até agora, mas o típico cenário de trovoada!
Penso que a elevada quantidade de poeiras do deserto e muito ar seco esteja a inibir a convecção, por isso não espero grande coisa hoje... 

Vento fraco de ENE.
*17,0ºC* 

O fim de semana esteve bem primaveril, máximas de 23,4ºC no sábado e 24,3ºC ontem!   Muito sol e grande carga de poeiras


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2021 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde 

O resto do dia de ontem prosseguiu soalheiro e poeirento, mas desta vez a temperatura subiu bem, alcançando a nova anual *23,7ºC  *Pelos vistos, o @"Charneca" Mundial sempre tinha razão, é o que dá falar antes do tempo  

Mínima: *10,4ºC *
Máxima: *23,7ºC *

Hoje o dia segue abafado e geralmente nublado, com as poeiras a acompanhar. Os carros estavam sujos de lama durante a manhã, deve ter sido algum aguaceiro disperso que por aqui passou de madrugada  
O vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante leste. 

Vamos ver como correm as próximas horas  

Mínima de hoje: *12,5ºC *
T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2021 às 17:15)

pelos vistos caiu uns pingos de manhã porque os carros estão todos sujos


----------



## srr (29 Mar 2021 às 17:19)

Por aqui,

Dia sem sal, sempre igual, nuvens ou poeiras,

com Max 21, sem o tal efeito carrocel previsto.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2021 às 18:56)

Montijo, agora:
Está bastante abafado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (29 Mar 2021 às 18:59)

Bons 'mammatus' aqui pela margem sul, de facto....


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 19:53)

Boa tarde

A "poeirada" é geral, se chove é lama, mas a maior parte da precipitação é nos níveis médios e alto, não chega ao solo (virga).
A dissipação dos ecos de radar tem sido uma constante desde ontem:


Mínima de *13,0ºC* das *6h20 às 7h05*, máxima *23,6ºC* das *16h40 ás 16h50*.

Vento de *Nordeste*, praticamente em calma durante todo o dia, de vez em quando há umas "rajadas" até 8-10 Km/h.

A diferença para os dias anteriores é, claramente, a subida do ponto de orvalho, hoje variou entre 7,4ºC e 12,3ºC, levando a HR a subir um pouco também, entre os *73%* das 9h00 às 9h25 e *48%* pelas 16h30.

A proliferação de mosquitos e outros insectos alados continua quase aterrorizante, em pequenos passeios por mata aqui perto chega-se a ter o vestuário coberto por dezenas de mosquitos (!) e os repelentes de pouco valem.
Pela minha experiência de várias dezenas de anos, *nunca vivi tal fenómeno* pela região nem outras áreas do continente, e ainda para mais durante o Inverno (isto já dura há meses, mas agora com o despontar da Primavera piorou).



RStorm disse:


> Os carros estavam sujos de lama durante a manhã, deve ter sido algum aguaceiro disperso que por aqui passou de madrugada





david 6 disse:


> pelos vistos caiu uns pingos de manhã porque os carros estão todos sujos



Terá sido a partir das 7h talvez:


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2021 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> A proliferação de mosquitos e outros insectos alados continua quase aterrorizante, em pequenos passeios por mata aqui perto chega-se a ter o vestuário coberto por dezenas de mosquitos (!) e os repelentes de pouco valem.
> Pela minha experiência de várias dezenas de anos, *nunca vivi tal fenómeno* pela região nem outras áreas do continente, e ainda para mais durante o Inverno (isto já dura há meses, mas agora com o despontar da Primavera piorou).


Por aqui tem sido igual, ao passar por certos sítios até faz impressão, tal é a quantidade de mosquitos que nos rodeia. Se já está assim agora, nem quero imaginar no verão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2021 às 22:23)

Também tenho notado um claro excesso de mosquitos. Não me lembro de ver tanto sanguinário em tanta quantidade pela zona e ainda por cima tão cedo no ano. 

Bem, hoje foi mais um dia quente como os anteriores mas com um tempo bastante estranho. Esteve céu nublado, um tempo típico de trovoada (muito calmo e quase sem vento), muito abafado e com maior humidade relativa que em dias anteriores e muita poeira, tanto que por vezes o ar até cheirava a barro. De manhã também notei que os carros estavam todos cheios de lama por cima, o que indica que caiu alguma coisa pela noite, embora nem sequer tenha registado nada na estação meteorológica. Estranho... 
Para tornar a coisa ainda mais esquisita, sobretudo para o mês em questão, por volta das oito da noite a temperatura ainda rondava os 20°C e, a esta hora, ainda está nos 17,2°C (e o céu continua nublado). Estas seriam temperaturas normalíssimas em maio ou junho, mas a questão é que hoje é dia 29 de março... Nos próximos dias, a temperatura deverá subir para valores próximos a 30°C e amanhã deverei superar a máxima anual. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 23,7°C
Mín: 13,3°C 

Quanto à precipitação, março vai acabar como um mês extremamente seco e um total de precipitação de 14,2 mm ou 26% da média mensal. O total do ano hidrológico segue nos 524,4 mm ou 95% da média entre outubro e março. Tendo em conta que março é quase como um mês perdido, será preciso que caiam, pelo menos, 110 mm em abril para que o ano hidrológico fique nos valores médios, o que não me parece lá muito exequível tendo em conta as previsões a longo prazo, mas logo veremos!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2021 às 00:18)

Por aqui também foi um dia "esquisito", chegou a dar ares de chuva mas nada choveu, e foi abafado também


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 03:48)

Temperatura estabilizou em *15,7ºC*, ponto de orvalho em* 9,8ºC*, HR* 68%*.

Vento muito fraco de *ENE 2 a 3 Km/h*.

Céu encoberto por nuvens médias/altas, sem identificação possível, talvez altostratus/cirrostratus espessos. Lua oculta.

Não há ecos de radar suficientes para esperar precipitação acumulável em alguma estação da RLC nas próximas horas.


----------



## srr (30 Mar 2021 às 08:30)

Céu encoberto, *14.8ºC.*

Mínima de *13.3ºC*, a mais alta do ano.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2021 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Azambuja temos céu encoberto por nuvens e poeiras, dando uma tonalidade amarelada ao céu.... Ambiente um pouco insalubre...


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2021 às 10:33)

Bom dia. Em Glória do Ribatejo manhã de céu encoberto por nuvens e poeira. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a SE:


----------



## Northern Lights (30 Mar 2021 às 12:39)

Que ambiente doentio 
Céu encoberto, com bastante poeira no ar.
Está ótimo para os alérgicos 
Temperatura nos 17,5  ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2021 às 12:41)

mammatus com poeira na zona, radar mostra um eco azul claro na zona


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 15:50)

Boa tarde

*21,9ºC*
52%
NNE 3 Km/h

Se ontem o céu ainda apresentava algumas formas e textura nebulosas..






... hoje tem um aspecto absolutamente uniforme, como se o azul tivesse sido substituído por um cinzento metálico ligeiramente amarelado.
A densidade maior das poeiras não está a passar aqui, por enquanto.

Sul, 13h10 utc





SW, 13h10 utc





WNW, 13h11 utc





ENE, 14h37 utc


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2021 às 16:53)

Boa (será mesmo?) tarde,
Hoje o dia está bera ao nível das poeiras. De facto, se ontem já cheirava a barro, hoje está pior, e é possível olhar para o sol sem ficar com os olhos feridos, tal é a quantidade de pó... Há pouco fui ver o filtro do ventilador e aquilo está com uma capa de grãozinhos por cima. Brutal! 

A temperatura também está muito abaixo do que se esperava... Estava à espera duns 26°C por estas horas e estão 21,5°C. Claramente o barro está a limitar o aumento das temperaturas, e os modelos sub-estimaram o seu efeito. Amanhã a quantidade de porcaria já deverá ser menor e a temperatura, por isso, deverá aumentar mais. Entretanto parece que no Dia das Mentiras poderemos ter um evento de precipitação resultante da frente que está a afetar hoje os Açores... veremos!


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2021 às 17:19)

que dia, não me lembro de um dia tão mau em termos de poeiras


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2021 às 17:55)

Por aqui o céu está com um tom acizentado, o radar de Arouca já indicou chuva por aqui por cima, mas claro que não caiu nada


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 18:04)

Atravessando a 25 de Abril, Norte-Sul.
22°C
Vento NNE, como se pode ver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 18:19)

E na volta, Sul-Norte, 23°C.
O belo estuário azul do Tejo sob um céu  primaveril... hmm, talvez não 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2021 às 18:48)

Final de tarde com céu encoberto e muita poeira.
Panorâmica a oeste com a poeira permitir fotografar o sol desta forma:


----------



## Toby (30 Mar 2021 às 19:35)

Não há necessidade de um longo discurso: 

*Alcobaça*






*São Martinho do Porto*


----------



## Candy (30 Mar 2021 às 20:17)

Boas,
Em Peniche caíram uns pingos grossos cerca das 17h30/18h00. Durou poucos minutos, o chão estava quente e rapidamente secou.
E pronto, ficou tudo amarelo... 


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2021 às 22:57)

Nada de novo a acrescentar ao que já foi dito sobre o dia de hoje.

Apenas uma nota para a Lua que nasceu há pouco e mal se vê devido à camada de poeiras presente na atmosfera. Um dia para mais tarde recordar, meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2021 às 23:17)

Boas,

Pois é que ambiente doentio hoje.
Deixo uma foto do final da tarde, o ar prejudicou um pouco o meu treino, é mesmo para mais tarde recordar...

Junto ao Raso, com uma mistela de maresia e poeirada.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2021 às 04:06)

Candy disse:


> E pronto, ficou tudo amarelo...



 não vejo a foto...

A máxima de ontem foi *23,ºC*; mínima *15,0ºC*.
HR variou entre *70% e 50%*.
Vento fraco de NE todo o dia, < 10 Km/h mesmo nas rajadas.
O céu limpou, com luar sem poeiras.
Nota-se deposição seca sobre os veículos, aqui na Póvoa não houve precipitação aquosa.


----------



## Candy (31 Mar 2021 às 04:18)

não tirei! 
Não tenho andado para aí virada.

Mas não quero que te falte nada!  
Muita malta publicou no face:
- Praia de manhã em Peniche 
- Mão depois de passar no parapeito de uma janela
- Carro na zona da Lourinhã 












Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2021 às 04:35)

Candy disse:


> não tirei!
> Não tenho andado para aí virada.
> 
> Mas não quero que te falte nada!
> ...



Tinha referido na mensagem anterior que não tinha havido precipitação aquosa hoje aqui, mas vendo melhor e admitindo que estes veículos não saíram daqui, nota-se que houve alguns pingos mas depois da deposição seca:
















Para mais tarde comparar, imagem do Aqua às 13h11.


----------



## Candy (31 Mar 2021 às 04:39)

Os carros em frente à minha casa estavam tipo esses. Talvez não tanto mas quase.
Amanhã vejo como estão.  O meu tb deve estar lindo 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (31 Mar 2021 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

Minima muito alta par ao mês 17º e curiosamente, agora as 09H00 continua com 17º


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2021 às 10:02)

Ontem tivemos um dia com o céu de aspeto magrebino, e hoje está igual. Deixo aqui uma foto de ontem ao final da tarde aqui pela Azambuja.

´
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (31 Mar 2021 às 11:36)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2021 às 14:24)

Boa tarde,
Sem dúvida alguma que a poeirada continua péssima no dia de hoje, mas claramente já houve alguma melhoria. O dia de ontem entrou para as recordações, pelos piores motivos... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 21,8°C
Mín: 14,7°C 

Hoje o dia segue ainda com uma carga de pó, mas com uma temperatura bem mais quente que a de ontem. Se ontem a temperatura esteve um pouco abaixo do previsto, hoje está claramente nos valores previstos. Quando comecei a escrever esta mensagem tinha uma temperatura de 27,2°C e agora está nos 26,7°C, com vento moderado a forte de leste e sudeste.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Mar 2021 às 15:02)

Boa tarde 
"tempo magrebino", entretanto levantou-se vento de SE.


----------



## Northern Lights (31 Mar 2021 às 15:14)

26,5 ºC.
A máxima do ano.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2021 às 15:36)

29ºC


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2021 às 15:40)

Abrir a janela pela Figueira é levar com um bafo incomum em dias de verão, em Dunas de Mira já se passou dos 30 ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2021 às 15:59)

Halo solar visível neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2021 às 16:45)

Está mais quente e abafado hoje na Figueira que já larguíssima maioria dos dias de verão dos vários anos que cá passei. Certamente a roçar os 29/30°C.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Mar 2021 às 16:51)

Incrível os 30ºC em Leiria a esta hora com o céu encoberto assim como na restante Costa centro e norte. Nunca vi isto antes.

Nos últimos anos a costa ocidental da região norte e centro tem levado com muitos eventos Sudeste fora do verão.

O clima está mesmo a mudar rápido em Portugal.


----------



## Northern Lights (31 Mar 2021 às 16:56)

A máxima ficou-se pelos 26,6 ºC.
Agora sigo com 24,4 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2021 às 16:57)

Mais uma tarde totalmente encoberta por poeiras e nuvens altas. A temperatura já foi aos 28°C no Montijo.

Logo à noite... ️


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2021 às 18:09)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia horrível com uma brutal carga de poeiras, ao ponto de me causar uma forte alergia  Muito mal se viu o sol e a temperatura esteve bem abaixo do previsto. Vento nulo.

Extremos: *12,7ºC / 21,8ºC 
*
Hoje já esteve ligeiramente melhor, com menos poeiras e já deu para o sol brilhar mais  No entanto, o calor atuou em força, com a temperatura a atingir uns impressionantes *27,6ºC *
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de SE, por vezes moderado e nota-se que a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar com o avançar da tarde. 

Amanhã vai haver uma grande reviravolta  

Extremos de hoje: *12,3ºC* */ 27,6ºC*
T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: SE / 5,4 Km/h  

---- ---- ---- ------ ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ---- ----- 

Março encerra muito seco, com acumulado de *20,1 mm*, cerca de 60% do valor normal. Apenas registei cinco dias com precipitação, dos quais apenas dois conseguiram render algo  No entanto, o ditado do "Março, Marçagão" funcionou a 100% este ano 
Abril promete arrancar fresco e com alguma instabilidade. Venha ele!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2021 às 18:48)

Boa tarde, 
Nas últimas duas horas, depois de se ter atingido o máximo anual de 27,4ºC, o vento rodou para sudoeste e a nebulosidade claramente aumentou, porque o sol deixou de ser visível e o pó não aumentou... Neste momento sigo com uma temperatura de 18,6ºC e uma sensação térmica bem mais fresquinha! Amanhã teremos alguma chuva - veremos quanto rende por aqui. Não estou à espera de muita coisa, mas veremos o que acontece!  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 27,4ºC
Mín: 12,4ºC

Março acaba assim com uma temperatura média de 14,1ºC (+2,9ºC) e uma precipitação total de 14,2 mm ou 26% da média mensal (-39,5 mm). Em todo o mês, só o dia 21 teve uma temperatura média na média climatológica mensal. Um mês muito quente e extremamente seco, portanto!


----------



## Northern Lights (31 Mar 2021 às 18:51)

20,8 ºC. Em descida.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2021 às 19:47)

Por aqui o céu está nublado, hoje foi um dia bem abafado por aqui, mas a olhómetro diria que já está bem mais fresco


----------



## fhff (31 Mar 2021 às 20:26)

Aqui pelo Litoral está uma ventania desgraçada. 
Máxima de 24ºC que pareciam uns 30ºC às 14H00. Mínima de 15,8ºC.
Sigo com 18ºC e 72% humidade.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2021 às 20:41)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com céu mais limpo, chegou nova "manta" de nuvens médias e altas  ao início da tarde. Ainda com poeiras mas menor concentração do que ontem.

Em Vialonga também se vislumbrou um halo solar, mas fraco.
As cascatas da Mata do Paraíso, Vialonga, estavam com caudal de estiagem.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (31 Mar 2021 às 20:42)

Vamos ver como entra Abril, pois este Março será de má memoria no que toca a chuva...
Por agora abafado, tipo noite de Verão.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2021 às 22:41)

Começa agora a haver atividade elétrica nas células que estão no oceano a SW...

Noite abafada com 18ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2021 às 00:24)

Muita humidade a vir de sul. O céu já está nublado por nuvens baixas.
*16,9°C*.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 00:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Começa agora a haver atividade elétrica nas células que estão no oceano a SW...
> 
> Noite abafada com 18ºC.



Algumas dessas células têm topos a atingir os 12 Km de altitude:










O movimento à latitude de Sines ainda é de SSW-NNE mas depois vai encurvando e à latitude de Lisboa afastam-se para NNW:


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 01:10)

Está difícil as células aproximarem-se da Região Oeste, mas vão acabar por furar o bloqueio da massa de ar seco, como já se nota pela entrada de ar húmido no litoral da região Sul e na região de Lisboa/Setúbal e vale do Tejo:











Precisamos de uma componente ligeira de Oeste nesta circulação de Sul à superfície:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2021 às 01:19)

Bem, se nas próximas horas não vier trovoada para a região, que dê para ver um belo festival no oceano! 

O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade...


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 02:03)

O ar marítimo vai progredindo para norte e um pouco para o interior (mas pouco...):






Aquela célula... podemos dizer-lhe adeus, já está a desviar o rumo para Norte:






Há uma hora atrás passou por eco roxo:





Nessa altura atingiu o máximo de actividade eléctrica:


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 02:49)

A célula anterior terminou a actividade eléctrica há cerca de uma hora, abateu e transferiu a actividade para nova célula, ligeiramente mais a Leste; novo aglomerado a sueste da linha principal, se seguir trajectória semelhante já atingirá a região Oeste.











Célula potente, o radar de Loulé começa a perder a visibilidade da sua base devido à distância. Coruche continua indisponível...


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 03:19)

A actividade eléctrica desta célula já deve poder ser avistada do litoral de Cascais ou da Caparica ao Cabo Espichel, embora de momento pareça ter diminuído de intensidade:


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 04:12)

Nova torre a crescer em frente ao litoral de Sintra:






Descarga intensa a cerca de 30 Km em frente à Ericeira:






Este é o pior local para a base das células ser vista nos radares de Arouca e Loulé, daí o aspecto zonado e truncado dos ecos. Arouca começa a apanhá-las melhor do que Loulé.





A célula em frente ao Cabo Raso tem agora intensa actividade eléctrica.
Está a menos de 30 Km da costa, o espectáculo pode ser interessante:


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 04:50)

Célula em frente à Ericeira ultrapassou os 12 Km de altitude do topo.





Na webcam Beachcam da Crismina foram visíveis relâmpagos da célula do Cabo Raso.
O vento na EMA do Cabo Raso rodou de Sul para SE à proximidade das células; Santa Cruz também tem vento de SE, células a SW (frente à Ericeira).


----------



## Candy (1 Abr 2021 às 05:06)

Já chove em Peniche 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 05:11)

Células entraram em dissipação, actividade eléctrica cessou.



Candy disse:


> Já chove em Peniche
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



Chuva que provém da bigorna da célula ao largo. Pode desenvolver-se algo mais junto a terra.
















Última descarga foi ao largo da Ericeira há 50 minutos atrás (3h23 utc)


----------



## efcm (1 Abr 2021 às 05:25)

Já chove bem na Amadora


----------



## Luis Martins (1 Abr 2021 às 09:40)

Chuve moderadamente em  Corroios. Qualquer sinal de poeira desapareceu!


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2021 às 16:52)

Boas,
Para descrever a intensidade do aguaceiro que está a cair em Peniche só tenho uma forma: estão a despejar um balde de água lá de cima e o balde parece um poço sem fundo! 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2021 às 16:58)

Bem, tópico errado... sorry!

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------

